# Jesse and his BS lawsuit...(#this_ain't_over)



## Ooh-Rah (May 31, 2013)

Okay I am treading lightly here as I know that many of you may have been friends with Chris Kyle. I have not been a member here long enough to know if the "was Jesse a SEAL?" topic discussed to death, or...even acknowledged.

I am only posting this as I have not seen it here yet and at a minimum wanted to make you all aware of what he is up to. The subject is a pretty big topic of conversation here in Minnesota, we're a rather liberal state, but we do love our military. Our former Governor is sure not doing himself any favors.

HEADLINE IN STARTRIBUNE.COM
Lawyers for Ventura have asked a federal court to continue his defamation lawsuit against Navy SEAL author Chris Kyle, who was killed in February, by substituting Kyle’s wife as the defendant.

http://www.startribune.com/local/209539341.html


----------



## AWP (May 31, 2013)

Jesse Ventura has gone from someone I like to an absolute, utter, "dieinafire" shitbird whose soul deserves to be raped with a pizza cutter in hell.

When this story broke JV put Kyle in a box by challenging the story: if Kyle admits to it then he cops to assault (however deserving it may be) but if Kyle backtracks on the story then JV can call him out for being a liar; Win-win for this O2 thief.

Now, JV isn't content with allowing the story to fade, he now has the indecency to press his claim against the widow? Seriously?

Fuck Jesse Ventura. He COULD have had a slight moment of "class" (lack of douchebaggery in this instance can substitute for class) and dropped the matter, but no....not good enough for this shitbird. What an asshole.

I just added him to my personal Nickelback/ Pakistan hate list.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 31, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I just added him to my personal Nickelback/ Pakistan hate list.


 
That just got REAL!!!!!!


----------



## DA SWO (May 31, 2013)

Guys can now testify that the fight happened and Jesse loses, or the Judge throws it out and Jesse loses.
He's a loser no matter what happens.


----------



## Blizzard (May 31, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I just added him to my personal Nickelback/ Pakistan hate list.


Let's leave Nickelback out of this.  :)  

Jesse is a certified asshat; always has been, always will be in my book.


----------



## amlove21 (May 31, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> Let's leave Nickelback out of this. :)


 
WTF did you just say?! I am warning you.

JV is a shitbag. I agree with SOWT - let the guys go weapons free and tell the whole story. Nothing to lose now, except to publicly shame JV in defense of Kyle's widow.


----------



## Blizzard (May 31, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> WTF did you just say?! I am warning you.


----------



## Lycurgus (May 31, 2013)

Shitbag and never a SEAL....he was UDT.  Yes UDT was our forefathers, but at the time of his service both existed and he CHOOSE not to do the additional training.


----------



## Confederate Son (May 31, 2013)

He may not have time to bleed but he obviously has all the time in the world to be a douchenozzle..

Fuck him...


----------



## Teufel (Jun 1, 2013)

Lycurgus said:


> Shitbag and never a SEAL....he was UDT. Yes UDT was our forefathers, but at the time of his service both existed and he CHOOSE not to do the additional training.


 
Not to derail this thread but what was the difference?  How did you become one or the other?  Don't you go to BUD/s for both?  

Jesse is a douche of the highest degree.  It's ironic that he is suing Kyle's estate to protect his reputation but instead has bottomed it out.  Good luck running for office.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 1, 2013)

As a Minnesota boy and somebody who voted for JV back in the day. I think Jesse had some great ideas as a Governor candidate but ego got in his way of doing what was right for "we the people".  There was never a more important "people" to Jesse then Jesse. Suing Kyle's wife is just another sorry example of Jesse putting Jesse in front of what is right or reasonable behavior.

Jesse is one of the few votes I regret.


----------



## Dame (Jun 1, 2013)

Kyle was a good guy and a great story teller in person. Only guy I ever met whose "No shit there I was..." story ended with "Are you kidding? I ran. The cops were coming." Whether the whole thing was gospel, fan fic, or somewhere in between, that suit should have died with him.

There is no reason for Ventura to go after Kyle's widow other than greed. He wants his cut and nothing more. I can't tell you the level of hate this brings out in me. Suing a widow to get at the earnings of the lost father of her children, sends me over the fucking edge. I hope she files counter suit for harassment, defamation, and pain and suffering and I hope she wipes him out.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 18, 2013)

Update...he get's to sue Kyle's estate.  So embarrassed that he was our Governor.

http://www.startribune.com/local/216093321.html

Former Minnesota Gov. Jesse Ventura can continue his lawsuit over publication of a book that he contends defamed him, a federal magistrate ruled Thursday.

Chris Kyle, author of the book “American Sniper,” was killed in February by a young veteran he was mentoring, so Ventura’s attorneys asked that they be allowed to maintain the suit by substituting Kyle’s widow, Taya Kyle, as the defendant.

Arthur Boylan, U.S. chief magistrate judge for the federal courts in Minnesota, wrote in his ruling that a Federal Rule of Civil Procedure specifies that if “a party dies and the claim is not extinguished, the court may order substitution of the proper party.” Boylan said the proper party is Chris Kyle’s legal representative, and Taya Kyle, executor of her husband’s estate, is the proper party, so she becomes the defendant.

Ventura and Chris Kyle are former Navy SEALs. Ventura sued Kyle over his description of a confrontation in 2006 in a California bar with a “celebrity” identified as “Scruff Face.” Kyle said that “Scruff Face” made disparaging remarks about the war in Iraq, the United States and President George W. Bush, provoking Kyle to punch him in the face.

Although he didn’t name “Scruff Face” in the book, Kyle alleged in media interviews that he was describing Ventura.

Ventura sued, saying the confrontation never occurred, he never made such remarks and the ongoing publicity injured his reputation.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 18, 2013)

I would like a few of the SEALs who are not on active duty just beat the shit out of JV. Like a publicly organized thumping. Hell I would be willing to bet we could raise the funds to bail them out and pay the legal fees...

But anyway, this is a situation where all veterans and supporters should come together, raise legal funds and publically destroy JV.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 19, 2013)

What a POS.  Someone should kick his ass.

I'm sure some SEALs will come together and create a legal fund for Mrs. Kyle.  I'd be glad to donate.


----------



## pardus (Jul 19, 2013)

Fuck JV, what a lowlife scumbag prick!

I will donate money to fight this BS case. Fuck that federal judge too.



Lycurgus said:


> Shitbag and never a SEAL....he was UDT.  Yes UDT was our forefathers, but at the time of his service both existed and he CHOOSE not to do the additional training.



That is interesting indeed. Thanks for shedding light on that.


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Jul 19, 2013)

I thought he was joking around.


----------



## pardus (Jul 19, 2013)

I just told him what I thought of him...

https://www.facebook.com/OfficialJesseVentura


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Jul 19, 2013)

pardus said:


> I just told him what I thought of him...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/OfficialJesseVentura


It's nice to know that i can go to sleep at night with conspiracy theorist standing guard.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 19, 2013)

Holy Shit!  Talk about 'coincedence'. So I'm flipping through the channels and JV has his own boobtoob show; receding pony tail and all.  

Conspiracy Theory with Jesse Ventura

This episode is about 'The Man" mixing humans with chimps.  I think he's ruining his image all on his own.    I think he should talk to Segal and JCVD about how well ponytails have done for their careers.    LOL


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Jul 19, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Holy Shit!  Talk about 'coincedence'. So I'm flipping through the channels and JV has his own boobtoob show; receding pony tail and all.
> 
> Conspiracy Theory with Jesse Ventura
> 
> This episode is about 'The Man" mixing humans with chimps.  I think he's ruining his image all on his own.    I think he should talk to Segal and JCVD about how well ponytails have done for their careers.    LOL


After the "probe" JV was never the same.I would like to see JV vs Segal big men big pony tails small world.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 19, 2013)

pardus said:


> I just told him what I thought of him...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/OfficialJesseVentura



So did I.. and if he see's a ghost tonite and has to check himself into the ER to have a certain kitchen appliance removed from his ass it will have been time well spent on my part..


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 19, 2013)

I think he received a few concussions too many.


----------



## JHD (Jul 20, 2013)

JVs issue is with Chris Kyle, who, sadly, is not here to defend himself.  The fact that JV is pursuing this suit at the expense of Kyle' s widow and two children sickens me and makes me lose all respect for JV.  A better, bigger man would drop it already.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 20, 2013)

I think Chris "Dinged" JV's bad guy mantra with the story, and he's sueing to "reclaim" his bad-boy image.

The Defense Attorney making him admit he wasn't a SEAL will be a nice touch either way.


----------



## Brooklynben (Jul 24, 2013)

SOWT said:


> The Defense Attorney making him admit he wasn't a SEAL will be a nice touch either way.


  I have a friend "Pete the Pirate" who served in the TEAMS during the same time as "JV" and Pete verifies that Jesse was a  SEAL when UDT immediately became SEAL TEAMS overnight.  Jesse actually transferred from UDT-12 to SEAL TEAM ONE before he got out of the navy.  Of course at that time his name was James George Janos and was known as 'Jim'.


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2013)

Lycurgus said:


> Shitbag and never a SEAL....he was UDT.  Yes UDT was our forefathers, but at the time of his service both existed and he CHOOSE not to do the additional training.


 


Brooklynben said:


> I have a friend "Pete the Pirate" who served in the TEAMS during the same time as "JV" and Pete verifies that Jesse was a  SEAL when UDT immediately became SEAL TEAMS overnight.  Jesse actually transferred from UDT-12 to SEAL TEAM ONE before he got out of the navy.  Of course at that time his name was James George Janos and was known as 'Jim'.


 
So which one is it?

http://web.archive.org/web/20020203035901/http://www.startribune.com/stories/587/1130195.html

http://navyseals.com/ns-overview/notable-seals/jesse-ventura/

http://books.google.com/books?id=cR...page&q=jesse ventura navy seal record&f=false

I've found a few references (Yahoo Answers and reader comments on stories...hardly credible sources) to Ventura doing his Reserve time in ST1, but that's about it. All of his AD time appears to be with UDT-12. Ventura did have the option of going over to a SEAL Team, but chose not to.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 24, 2013)

I think its splitting hairs regarding if he is a SEAL or not. I was told by a Vietnam SEAL that UDTs and SEALs were one in the same. I've also read a few things on the net of SEALs claiming that JV is and is not a SEAL.

It doesn't matter much to me, SEAL or not he is still acting like a dirtbag for going after a widows estate. Even more so that the widows husband is from the very community JV claims to be a part of. 

Jv needs his ass kicked.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 24, 2013)

This is the account that I tend to believe is most accurate:
http://cursor.org/stories/seal_or_udt.htm

Bill Salisbury was both a SEAL and UDT.  He has both the perspective and research.  His view is that Jesse was not a SEAL but UDT, as others have pointed out.   UDT was no walk in the park and they went through similar training...but it wasn't tantamount to being a SEAL.

As JAB pointed out, to me, it's ultimately irrelevant because he's acted like a douche for a while.


----------



## pardus (Jul 24, 2013)

Brooklynben said:


> I have a friend "Pete the Pirate" who served in the TEAMS during the same time as "JV" and Pete verifies that Jesse was a  SEAL when UDT immediately became SEAL TEAMS overnight.  Jesse actually transferred from UDT-12 to SEAL TEAM ONE before he got out of the navy.  Of course at that time his name was James George Janos and was known as 'Jim'.



There are some big holes in this my friend.

Ventura left the Navy in 1974. UDTs were only disbanded in 1983.

Ventura is a poser.


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Jul 24, 2013)

pardus said:


> There are some big holes in this my friend.
> 
> Ventura left the Navy in 1974. UDTs were only disbanded in 1983.
> 
> Ventura is a poser.


So your saying holes so big Adrian Peterson can run through them all day?


----------



## pardus (Jul 24, 2013)

Pharaoh19XX said:


> So your saying holes so big Adrian Peterson can run through them all day?



What?


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Jul 24, 2013)

pardus said:


> What?


Big holes in his story Adrian Peterson small holes Barry Sanders.Is he telling little lies  or big lies.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 24, 2013)

Okay so I did some looking around, JV is BUD/S class 58. He served with UDT 12 and ST1. Back then some UDTs went through SEAL training before going to their UDT. They did this so that the STs could pull manpower from the UDTs as needed without having to train them. JV apparently is one of these, he served active with UDT 12 on a SDV team. Then served his reserve time with ST1 as a SEAL operator.

He is authorised a SEAL trident and is a guest speaker at many BUD/S class graduation.


----------



## pardus (Jul 24, 2013)

JAB said:


> Okay so I did some looking around, JV is BUD/S class 58. He served with UDT 12 and ST1. Back then some UDTs went through SEAL training before going to their UDT. They did this so that the STs could pull manpower from the UDTs as needed without having to train them. JV apparently is one of these, he served active with UDT 12 on a SDV team. Then served his reserve time with ST1 as a SEAL operator.
> 
> He is authorised a SEAL trident and is a guest speaker at many BUD/S class graduation.



That doesn't jive at all with what Ive read from actual SEALs including one on this board.

Where did you get that info from, links?

The link Blizzard posted is pretty damming... http://cursor.org/stories/seal_or_udt.htm



Pharaoh19XX said:


> Big holes in his story Adrian Peterson small holes Barry Sanders.Is he telling little lies  or big lies.



Stay off the drugs kid.


----------



## pardus (Jul 24, 2013)

OK, I did some more looking around. Seems Ventura did serve his reserve Navy time on SEAL Team One.


----------



## Chris16 (Jul 24, 2013)

I wonder what JVs brother thinks of this.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 24, 2013)

I can't link b/c I'm on my phone. But their is a letter from "at the time" naval spec war commander stating what I posted its floating around on Google, you just have to dig a bit.

Also apparently JV did his time as a UDT then once he was assigned to ST1 as a reservist finished his training to get the trident (I.e. jump school, adv training). That is supposedly in JVs book as well.

That all said, I've heard of guys getting their trident and being referred to as not being a SEAL. I don't understand that but I guess you'rep rep decides a lot in that community.

Either way do some googlefu and dig through it. Personally I could careless if he is a SEAL or not, but it seemed odd that he would parade around with a trident and navy jump wings, guest speak at BUD/S graduations, if he was not a SEAL.


----------



## pardus (Jul 24, 2013)

JAB said:


> I can't link b/c I'm on my phone. But their is a letter from "at the time" naval spec war commander stating what I posted its floating around on Google, you just have to dig a bit.
> 
> Also apparently JV did his time as a UDT then once he was assigned to ST1 as a reservist finished his training to get the trident (I.e. jump school, adv training). That is supposedly in JVs book as well.
> 
> ...



You're good mate, I found some stuff online about it. JV seems to have blurred the lines somewhat to make it appear that he was a SEAL in VN. 
He was UDT then, that earned a VN service ribbon but not in combat and not with a SEAL Team.  
Like you said, he went to ST1 after the war when he was a reservist. Full respect for that.

He's still a steaming POS though.


----------



## dknob (Jul 24, 2013)

It's a confusing history but the SEALs were stood up in 1962 because we needed a force like the UDTs to also be able to conduct unconventional warfare/combat operations. So dudes from the UDTs would do follow on training to become SEALs. But not all - UDTs existed until 1983 , more than 20 years after SEALs were formed. It was in 83 that the last of the UDTs were retrained to serve on SDV (SEAL) Teams - Ventura had been out for years by this point. 

So in the early 60s  some dudes were like : "I get to do this shit and also fuck people up?! Sign me up"
Others were more: "Hrmmm no thanks, fighting is for soldiers. I just want to swim"

So the issue is - did Ventura ever attend SQT??


----------



## Brooklynben (Jul 24, 2013)

pardus said:


> There are some big holes in this my friend.
> Ventura left the Navy in 1974. UDTs were only disbanded in 1983.
> Ventura is a poser.


 My source is from Boat Class 47 and served in both ST1 and ST3.  He was active before JV showed up, personally knew Ventura and his brother and was still there after they both left.  In the old days I spent some time with him in Coronado.  He's 100% bone-fide and I've laid out exactly what he's personally responded to me.  That's good enough for me.  Being the demented perv I know you to be, you can go back to playing with all the "holes" you want.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 24, 2013)

@dknob, that's what I was trying to find out. If he did the whole deal or what. I'm not sure what SQT would have been at that time, but what I did find was that he did:
BUD/S class 58
BAC
Advanced Training

I have no idea what advanced training is, could be SQT or something else. 

He is authorized to wear the SEAL trident or the UDT trident and Navy jump wings. Based of a letter I read by some navy spec war commander guy (again online stuff).

I would think itbwould be too easy to get someone to do a fact check, with as many of the poser watch groups and all.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 24, 2013)

JAB said:


> @dknob, that's what I was trying to find out. If he did the whole deal or what. I'm not sure what SQT would have been at that time, but what I did find was that he did:
> BUD/S class 58
> BAC
> Advanced Training
> ...


I think advanced training was the old "in house" SEAL Tactical Training. Marcinko and a few others talk about it in their respective books. SQT didn't come about until 1999-2000 if I'm recalling Dick Couch's "The Finishing School" correctly.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 25, 2013)

This was in December '99:



> Governor Ventura's office confirmed that Ventura was never a member of the elite Navy SEALs, but he says he did train to be a SEAL, and that his membership in the Navy's Underwater Demolition Teams was practically the same as being a SEAL. But a former SEAL and journalist in San Diego says the UDT's were _not_ the same as SEALs during Vietnam, and he says Ventura is taking credit for the valor of others.



Read more here...


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 25, 2013)

JAB said:


> and is a guest speaker at many BUD/S class graduation.



I think it's safe to say WAS a guest 
speaker...


----------



## pardus (Jul 25, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> This was in December '99:
> 
> 
> 
> Read more here...



WTF? I don't know WTF to think about all this :wall:


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 25, 2013)

The Minnesota Public Radio article posted by Siatonist is a good one.



JAB said:


> ... Based of a letter I read by some navy spec war commander guy (again online stuff).


Do you mean Larry Bailey?

This was Salisbury's rebuttal to some of his claims:
http://cursor.org/venturawatch/sals_reply.htm

Frankly, it comes down to the word of one credible source against that of another credible source.

When I consider both viewpoints together with what Jesse has said, along with what Jesse hasn't said, especially silly ass remarks such as those about "hunting man", I tend to buy into Bill's version more.  I don't understand why Jesse can't simply be proud of his UDT service other than to believe the term doesn't have the instant recognition/connotation with the John Q. Public that the term "SEAL" does...and we all know Jesse is about his self promotion.  He relishes in the blurred line he's created for himself.

Again, it's a bit of a moot argument given he's been an asshat much longer than he's been any kind of team member.  For me, this matters more now.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 25, 2013)

I agree its a moot point and I am by no means defending him or trying make his service an issue. Just found it odd that there is not some crazy uproar if he is a poser. Based what I found on the net, I'm inclined to believe he falls into a gray area and is nobody really knows WTF he was. Either way it still makes no excuse for his current bullshit that he is pulling.


----------



## JHD (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't think the public's upset about this issue is so much with Ventura's service, but that he should be taking the high road and not pursuing the lawsuit.  He is acting like a child, and yes, an asshat or assclown, take your pick, but he should just drop it already.  Pursuing this suit is like trying to step on a bunch of kittens.


----------



## Dame (Jul 25, 2013)

JHD said:


> I don't think the public's upset about this issue is so much with Ventura's service, but that he should be taking the high road and not pursuing the lawsuit.  He is acting like a child, and yes, an asshat or assclown, take your pick, but he should just drop it already.  Pursuing this suit is like trying to step on a bunch of kittens.


And saying it's because they owe you money.

:whatever:


----------



## pardus (Jul 26, 2013)

JHD said:


> I don't think the public's upset about this issue is so much with Ventura's service,.



As a general rule, the "public" are morons. All cases of potential posing need to be investigated.


----------



## JHD (Jul 26, 2013)

pardus said:


> As a general rule, the "public" are morons. All cases of potential posing need to be investigated.



I don't disagree with you.  If he is a poser, he should be outed.  i will try to clarify what I mean.  Originally this lawsuit started out as a dispute between Ventura and Chris Kyle.  My point was that after Chris died, the public's upset with Ventura is that he is pursuing the suit.  I don't think the public is even aware of what the issue was between Ventura and Kyle.  The public just knows Ventura is going after a hero's family.

If Ventura wants/wanted to avoid being busted for posing, that seems like it would be all the more reason for him to drop it.


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Jul 26, 2013)

Could we ask Don Shipley about Captain  paranoid?


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 27, 2013)

JHD said:


> If Ventura wants/wanted to avoid being busted for posing, that seems like it would be all the more reason for him to drop it.


 I doubt being outted was even a thought..or is even now. Ventura is seemingly more concerned about defending his precious ego and cashing in. The dispute about him being UDT vs SEAL was a biproduct of his suit.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 27, 2013)

Pharaoh19XX said:


> Could we ask Don Shipley about Captain  paranoid?


You're in luck.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 7, 2013)

Poor sweet baby cannot get work and is concerned about his legacy...

“I never had to really go out seeking anything until very recently,” he said. “Usually, it came to me. But within the last year, they *ain’t *been coming.”

F-ing Fuck.  How the hell did my state elect him governor.  

http://www.startribune.com/local/218764661.html


----------



## pardus (Aug 8, 2013)

So suing the widow of a dead SEAL is going to redeem him in the eyes of the world and the NSW community in particular? 

The best thing this prick could do for the world is to crawl into a hole and fucking die! (quietly I might add)


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 8, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Poor sweet baby cannot get work and is concerned about his legacy...
> 
> “I never had to really go out seeking anything until very recently,” he said. “Usually, it came to me. But within the last year, they *ain’t *been coming.”


 
For every action there is a reaction.  Asshole.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 8, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> “I never had to really go out seeking anything until very recently,” he said. “Usually, it came to me. But within the last year, they *ain’t *been coming.”



Did he forget how to work for things???  Welcome to the real world shit head.


----------



## JHD (Aug 8, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Poor sweet baby cannot get work and is concerned about his legacy...
> 
> “I never had to really go out seeking anything until very recently,” he said. “Usually, it came to me. But within the last year, they *ain’t *been coming.”
> 
> ...



At the time, I remember kind of liking him, although not a resident there, but he seemed like a breath of fresh air in politics.  Now, not so much.  His honeymoon with the public is long since over.


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2013)

Maybe he can be a Cav Scout in the TX Army Guard....


----------



## Kheenbish (Aug 8, 2013)

Gosh I wish someone would just punch this douche in the face....oh wait I have a book detailing this very thing that I can read at any time. Thank you Chris Kyle.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 8, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Maybe he can be a Cav Scout in the TX Army Guard....


Zing!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh snap! I forgot about Captain Freedom!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 11, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Maybe he can be a Cav Scout in the TX Army Guard....


Funny you said that then moments later I stumbled upon this gem....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 24, 2013)

Cannot/will not ignore this. Living in Minnesota, there are two things you can count on from the Star Tribune, The Somali "community" distancing themselves from overseas events that includes Somalis, and funny, seemingly always have a tie in to them being recruited from MN,  and updates on the former  Governor.

*Navy SEAL’s widow wants trial moved to Dallas, near her home.*

http://www.startribune.com/local/224959562.html


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 10, 2013)

So Jesse won the battle of having the trial in Minnesota vs. Texas.  Legal council for Mrs. Kyle wants to prevent him from discussing his Military service as he will not produce his records of service.  Jesse has pulled this bit for years, back when he was a radio host here (in Minnesota) he would make veiled comments about his combat service, but when pressed would never produce anything.  He had some delicous comments, but my very favorite is when he said: "...you haven't hunted, until you've hunted man..."  I get douche chills everytime I hear that audio on the radio.

Here is an entertaining article from back when he was Governor:  http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=93626&page=1
_"And I'll just tell you this: Until you've hunted man, you haven't hunted yet," Ventura told Anderson. "Because you need to hunt something that can shoot back at you to really classify yourself as a hunter. You need to understand the feeling of what it's like to go into the field and know your opposition can take you out. Not just go out there and shoot Bambi." _


And here is today's Star Tribune Article:  http://www.startribune.com/local/227250991.html


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 11, 2013)

@Ooh-Rah1069 (and/or anyone else) regarding your link specifically this:


> Despite a 2012 court order compelling Ventura to produce all service records confirming the nature and dates of his military service, Borger says that Ventura supplied only one military record that he marked “confidential” that consisted of a one-page record of discharge, effective Dec. 10, 1973. He produced no records of military service from December 1973 to September 1975.
> 
> Borger asked the court to sanction Ventura by prohibiting him from offering any evidence or testimony of “alleged military service after December 10, 1973” during the upcoming trial.



Isnt that quite easy to obtain such records?  
I remember after my boss's Dad passed away.. he still had his discharge papers from his service in WWII.  He brought them into the office to show us.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 11, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> @Ooh-Rah1069 (and/or anyone else) regarding your link specifically this:
> 
> 
> Isnt that quite easy to obtain such records?
> I remember after my boss's Dad passed away.. he still had his discharge papers from his service in WWII.  He brought them into the office to show us.



Not if they are Uber Secret!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 16, 2013)

Jesse's Military service is "in" but he cannot harass Mrs. Kyle with any further B. S. questions. 

http://www.startribune.com/local/228102231.html


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 30, 2013)

Question...can suing the spouse of a dead Navy SEAL harm your reputation more than what said former SEAL claims he did to you?

http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_24420706/can-an-expert-assess-jesse-venturas-reputation-judge


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd like to think so.  He's such a douche.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 19, 2013)

So here's the update...(with a photo!)

There are non-SOF witnesses who saw Jesse get punched that night...and heard him make disparaging statements about SEAL's.
(while he was wearing his SEAL ooh-rah gear)

http://www.startribune.com/local/236480171.html


----------



## pardus (Dec 19, 2013)

He's a fucking disgrace. I hope this new evidence puts an end to this scumbag's lawsuit.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 19, 2013)

We should get a bunch of these printed up and just start wearing them around:


----------



## Dame (Dec 19, 2013)

Mother fucker! I am SO posting that on every social media outlet I can get my hands on.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 19, 2013)

While I am glad these women have come forward..I have to ask..who in the hell would want to have a picture taken with some guy that has a rat tail hanging off of his face?  Ewwwww.


----------



## pardus (Dec 19, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> While I am glad these women have come forward..I have to ask..who in the hell would want to have a picture taken with some guy that has a rat tail hanging off of his face?  Ewwwww.



I was thinking how tempting it would be to rip that rat tail off his face.


----------



## Dame (Dec 20, 2013)

pardus said:


> I was thinking how tempting it would be to rip that rat tail off his face.



Completely explains why Chris called him "Scruff Face" in the book.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 20, 2013)

It also appears that he OD'd on "Just for Men" in Jet Black.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 8, 2014)

UPDATE

Jesse found a "friend"

http://www.startribune.com/local/239356401.html


----------



## pardus (Jan 8, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Jesse found a "friend"
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/local/239356401.html



Those two cunts need a beating!


----------



## Dame (Jan 9, 2014)

It's back to he said/she said. Will the judge believe the gals who have no real interest in the case and do have pictures, or Jesse's "friends" because they say they didn't see anything?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 9, 2014)

Another update:

http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_24871717/witnesses-who-saw-seal-sniper-punch-jesse-ventura


----------



## Dame (Jan 9, 2014)

So the "I wasn't even there that night," bullshit has been proved to be a lie. Yet these guys have "He is one of the most honest people I know," in a deposition which also states they didn't see anything so it couldn't have happened.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 9, 2014)

Pretty much.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 6, 2014)

If there was any doubt that his cheese has slipped off his cracker....

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/02/05/jesse-ventura-drones_n_4731323.html



> “I’m off the grid. I move about with my TV show so that the drones can’t find me and you won’t know exactly where I am,” Ventura said, telling the hosts he was doing the interview from an “undisclosed location in Mexico."
> 
> "I view the United States today much like East Berlin. And I'm off the grid. I've tried for 20 years to warn the country about the Democrats and Republicans and nobody's listening from the inside looking out," Ventura said. "Now I'm doing it on the outside looking in. I now view the United States from the outside and I don't like what I see."


----------



## AWP (Feb 6, 2014)

Now "off the grid" means still appearing on TV and doing interviews? Well, I guess that's one way to do it.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 6, 2014)

Maybe he and Alex Jones will run off together and elope or something.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 6, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Jesse found a "friend"
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/local/239356401.html




Jesse paid off some friends is more like it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 19, 2014)

...and it continues on...

A judge is allowing former Minnesota Gov. Jesse Ventura's defamation lawsuit against the widow of slain "American Sniper" author Chris Kyle to go to trial.

http://www.startribune.com/local/251103331.html


----------



## BeardedConservative (Mar 20, 2014)

The thing that makes me laugh about the situation is that JV is blaming CK for his damaged reputation, when (and don't get me wrong as a kid I watched it) but coming from wrestling to saying you want to run for governor and you have all the correct theories about what's what. Come on JV whether you were punched in a book or not your reputation was already ruined prior to a book that didn't even mention your name, secondly him continuing this joke of a lawsuit is again himself getting in the way and sinking his already late 80's faded star. What a classless joke.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 22, 2014)

All the legal stuff. 
http://thescoopblog.dallasnews.com/...heir-cases-in-mountain-of-court-filings.html/


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 6, 2014)

...and...we are going to trial. 

The former governor's suit against a late Navy SEAL is watched as iIt’s an unusual and important First Amendment case testing the definitions of celebrity and defamation.

http://www.startribune.com/local/265910481.html


----------



## AWP (Jul 6, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> ...and...we are going to trial.
> 
> The former governor's suit against a late Navy SEAL is watched as iIt’s an unusual and important First Amendment case testing the definitions of celebrity and defamation.
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/local/265910481.html


 
This is where the former Christian in me wants to commit the very un-Christian like behavior of asking God to strike down Jesse "The Stain Upon Humanity" Ventura. None of this New Testament shit, old school, Old Testament smiting a bitch.

So, Big Guy, can we get a hook up? Please?


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 6, 2014)

I hope the Big Guy smashes Douchebag's face into some gravel by his bitch handle.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 8, 2014)

Jury picked. Trial has begun:

The widow of a former Navy SEAL engaged in some testy exchanges with an attorney for Jesse Ventura during the opening day of a trial of a defamation lawsuit filed by the former governor.

http://www.startribune.com/local/266230451.html


----------



## pardus (Jul 8, 2014)

Please let this prick die soon!


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 9, 2014)

Best result is a verdict in favor of the widow.

SEALs should ask Jesse not to show up to any reunions.

Ass-hat.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 9, 2014)

Day 2

The widow of Chris Kyle, the author of “American Sniper,” repeatedly broke down in tears as she recounted her husband’s unrelated 2013 murder at a Texas shooting range.

http://www.startribune.com/local/266448121.html


----------



## pardus (Jul 9, 2014)

It boils my blood that this cunt ventura is putting her through this!


----------



## Centermass (Jul 9, 2014)

She'll win this. And when she does, I hope she counter sues his ass for every penny he has. I do know one thing. He's now permanently PNG'd from the community.


----------



## pardus (Jul 9, 2014)

Centermass said:


> She'll win this. And when she does, I hope she counter sues his ass for every penny he has. *I do know one thing. He's now permanently PNG'd from the community*.



For sure?


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2014)

The spiteful child in me likes to think that when JV passes away the SEAL community will line up and file by his casket where they...promptly piss on it.

I'll also accept a post-burial grave watering....

He's just vermin.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 10, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> This is where the former Christian in me wants to commit the very un-Christian like behavior of asking God to strike down Jesse "The Stain Upon Humanity" Ventura. None of this New Testament shit, old school, Old Testament smiting a bitch.
> 
> So, Big Guy, can we get a hook up? Please?



Pettion Ba'al, he's your new master isn't he?


----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Pettion Ba'al, he's your new master isn't he?


 
I am the master of my fate, I am the captain of my soul.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 10, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I am the master of my fate, I am the captain of my soul.




Wow, when does Freetown open, and when is koolaid day, I want to make sure I miss that little soiree...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 10, 2014)

More from Day 2

In a video deposition, Chris Kyle, the late Navy SEAL whose estate is being sued by Jesse Ventura, showed some memory lapses Wednesday in describing an alleged bar fight with the former governor chronicled in his bestselling book.

http://www.startribune.com/local/266448121.html


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 10, 2014)

People need to shout "Hey Scruff Face" every time the see Mr. UDT


----------



## Dame (Jul 10, 2014)

SOWT said:


> People need to shout "Hey Scruff Face" every time the see Mr. UDT


I do. Constantly. Twitter allows me to tag him directly.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 10, 2014)

Hell, I may think about setting up a Twitter account just for that shit, expressly.   :-"


----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Hell, I may think about setting up a Twitter account just for that shit, expressly.   :-"


 
You won't do it.


----------



## Dame (Jul 11, 2014)

People are seriously pissed off at Scruffy boy. This is an excellent example.


> An Open Letter To Jesse Ventura:
> 
> Mr. Ventura,
> 
> ...


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=656754961060383&id=504186669650547


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 11, 2014)

Day 3

The legal team fighting Jesse Ventura’s defamation lawsuit opened up a new line of attack in U.S. District Court in St. Paul, reeling off a series of provocative public statements Ventura has made.

http://www.startribune.com/local/266595051.html


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 11, 2014)

Day 4 Update
http://www.startribune.com/local/266771721.html

Ventura lost his composure and began to tear up while describing how he was named “Co-Frogman of the Millennium” by “Blast” magazine, which goes to members of underwater demolition teams that were a branch of the U.S. Navy SEALs.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 11, 2014)

Waaa, waa,waa.

Wonder if the comments are any kinder now.

Dumb ass.


"Before Ventura took the stand, his son, Tyrel, testified that he had never seen such hatred expressed in online comments as he did after Kyle claimed that his father made derogatory remarks about the war in Iraq, George Bush and Navy SEALs.

“I saw a lot of terrible things,” Tyrel Ventura said.

Tyrel Ventura said thousands of hostile comments about his father were posted with the online version of Kyle’s interviews promoting the book on the “Opie and Andy” show on Sirius XM radio and the Bill O’Reilly TV show on the Fox News Channel in 2012, just after “American Sniper” was published.

Tyrel Ventura read some of the comments aloud. Most contained profanities."


----------



## JHD (Jul 11, 2014)

Taya has continued to conduct herself with dignity and grace.  JV has done more harm to his reputation than Chris Kyle's comments ever could have.  I hope JV loses and loses big.  I hope Taya can recover the court costs for the benefit of her children.  And I hope it is over soon so that the Kyle family can put this nuisance behind them.  JV should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## AWP (Jul 11, 2014)

Dear Tyrel,
You may want to stay off Shadowspear and a number of other military sites. Opie and Andy? Fuck those guys, what about the SEAL "community" or does THAT not matter?
Hugs!
P.S. Here's another "fuck", Sweet Pea. Your therapist will make a mint off you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 14, 2014)

Day 5

On the stand for a second day, Ventura claimed  that Chris Kyle had accused him of “treason” by falsely alleging in his memoir, “American Sniper,” that Ventura declared that Navy SEALs “deserved to lose a few.”

http://www.startribune.com/local/267017351.html


----------



## Centermass (Jul 15, 2014)

pardus said:


> For sure?



C'mon T. All you need do is look at the message boards in the community for that answer.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 15, 2014)

Day 6

Navy SEAL testifies that he did not see a punch, but he saw Ventura on his back on the sidewalk.

http://www.startribune.com/local/267170441.html

On a side note, would you consider this part of the testimony as bragging? 

_Kelly, a special operator 1st class SEAL, said that he had seen Kyle facing Ventura moments before, but he did not see Kyle punch Ventura.

*Kelly admitted he had been drinking heavily and had had 15 to 20 drinks, *but he expressed confidence that he had seen Ventura on the ground and that it appeared he had been knocked down.
_


----------



## Grunt (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm not sure about bragging...but I'm not sure that many people who have had that many drinks would be deemed a credible witness. Hopefully that isn't the best they had to offer.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 15, 2014)

Agoge said:


> I'm not sure about bragging...but I'm not sure that many people who have had that many drinks would be deemed a credible witness. Hopefully that isn't the best they had to offer.


My ex could hold booze with the best of them; me, I am a lightweight (1-2 drinks and I stop).  My oldest has mom's ability to drink and not lose faculties.


----------



## Dame (Jul 15, 2014)

Great fodder for a twitter feed.



> “He’s suing a widow and two babies.” You did this to yourself #ScruffFace. #PNG4EVR @GovJVentura http://www.startribune.com/local/267170441.html?page=2&c=y…


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 16, 2014)

Day 7 

http://www.startribune.com/local/267334231.html

A former U.S. Navy SEAL Wednesday offered the most complete account yet to support an author’s contention that he punched Jesse Ventura after the former governor made derogatory remarks about the SEALs and the war in Iraq at a California bar in 2006.

Jeremiah Dinnell, who served in the SEALs for a decade until he left last year, said he saw Kyle punch Ventura after Ventura said that “[for] what we are doing overseas, we deserve to lose guys.”

He said he watched Ventura fall and get up again.

Ventura filed the lawsuit in 2012 shortly after Kyle’s memoir, “American Sniper,” was published; it claims that Kyle never hit him, that he never said that SEALs deserved to die and that his reputation was damaged by Kyle’s story.

The trial is now in its seventh day in U.S. District Court in St. Paul.

Several witnesses for the estate of Chris Kyle have testified, claiming to have seen parts of the episode Kyle described in his memoir, but Dinnell’s account appears to cover all the key details.

Dinnell began his testimony by saying that he served in Iraq twice with Kyle and also served one tour in Afghanistan. He said he became a lead sniper with “47 kills” and was a friend of Chris Kyle and his widow, Taya. He said he sent text messages to Taya Kyle with pictures of his children after Chris Kyle was killed in 2013.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2014)

So is Jesse going to sue Jeremiah Dinnell now too?


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 16, 2014)

Today's testimony is the first I've read that actually damages Jesse V.

One guy who saw it all, and enough partial witnesses to verify the guy who says he saw it all.

Can't believe the Bar owner didn't post it on youtube


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> So is Jesse going to sue Jeremiah Dinnell now too?


 
They may use Scruff Face Jr. as a rebuttal witness. He could testify that Mr. Dinnell doesn't like cat pictures on the Internet and that he once told someone "No" using a raised voice. This in turn has caused SF Jr. to wet his bed every night and that he'd like to "see the bad man fly!"*

*- A literary reference some of you may understand


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been following this pretty closely here in MN. Bottom line, this case is not about whether or not the fight went down exactly as described in the book, Or whether the jury completely buys the story as written, it is about if Kyle purposefully lied WITH THE INTENT to defame Jesse and cause him harm by writing what he did.

That is where Ventura will struggle getting the jury to side with him. He had zero chance in TX, and he has pretty much wore out his welcome here,  so he won't be getting much of a home team advantage.


----------



## Dame (Jul 17, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> I've been following this pretty closely here in MN. Bottom line, this case is not about whether or not the fight went down exactly as described in the book, Or whether the jury completely buys the story as written, it is about if Kyle purposefully lied WITH THE INTENT to defame Jesse and cause him harm by writing what he did.
> 
> That is where Ventura will struggle getting the jury to side with him. He had zero chance in TX, and he has pretty much wore out his welcome here,  so he won't be getting much of a home team advantage.



Certainly not with the ridiculous lies his lawyer tells. Who does that guy think he is? Harry Reid?


> Under cross-examination, Ventura attorney David B. Olsen repeatedly challenged Dinnell’s credibility, pointing to some discrepancies in an earlier sworn affidavit and a 2012 deposition. He contended Dinnell had not stated that Ventura talked about SEALs deserving to lose a few.
> 
> But during her redirect, one of Taya Kyle’s attorneys, Leita Walker, put a page of Dinnell’s deposition on the court screen; it showed Dinnell stated he heard Ventura say, “with what we are doing overseas, we deserve to lose a few guys.”
> 
> Walker asked Dinnell if he had any doubts that Ventura made that statement. “No,” Dinnell said. “It’s something that sticks with you.”


----------



## JHD (Jul 17, 2014)

This quote below from one of the articles stood out to me.  The dumbass brought it on himself.  Oh, poor baby.  Taya lost her husband and doesn't get to celebrate any more anniversaries.  Chris Kyle doesn't get to have any more birthdays.  Taya lost a husband and has to deal with this f'ing circus.  Ventura is a selfish bastard.

Ventura turned 63 on Tuesday. A reporter asked him how he liked spending his birthday in a courtroom. “Even sadder,” he replied, “my 39th wedding anniversary is Friday [and] I’ll be here.”


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 17, 2014)

The more and more this goes on, the more I hope Taya counter sues and cleans Ventura out. This fuckstick needs to be PNG'ed from any and all military / veteran events and any and all politics, media or spot light activity.

Fuck Jesse Ventura...


----------



## AWP (Jul 17, 2014)

Not knowing the money involved, I have to wonder if this is a "punitive" law suit...he can afford the lawyers and she can't. He knows he won't win, but sues anyway and the defense bleeds her financially.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 17, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Not knowing the money involved, I have to wonder if this is a "punitive" law suit...he can afford the lawyers and she can't. He knows he won't win, but sues anyway and the defense bleeds her financially.


Well if you know anything about my former governor, you know he's not vindictive.


----------



## 104TN (Jul 17, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Not knowing the money involved, I have to wonder if this is a "punitive" law suit...he can afford the lawyers and she can't. He knows he won't win, but sues anyway and the defense bleeds her financially.



Which has to be probably the most scumbag thing I can imagine someone doing.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 17, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Not knowing the money involved, I have to wonder if this is a "punitive" law suit...he can afford the lawyers and she can't. He knows he won't win, but sues anyway and the defense bleeds her financially.


The money drain is about over.  In TX the loser pays, another reason not to sue here; and JV would pay her court costs.
He can appear on MSNBC and blame Bush, otherwise his Public Hero days are over.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 17, 2014)

*Day 8*

http://www.startribune.com/local/267515531.html

_An editor of “American Sniper” was concerned about a possible lawsuit arising from the book’s description of Chris Kyle punching a man later identified as Jesse Ventura, according to notes shown to the jury Thursday at Ventura’s defamation trial in U.S. District Court in St. Paul.  In the margins of a draft of the book, Peter Hubbard wrote, “Great story, if it was witnessed by fellow SEALs, thus corroboration against libel claim — Can we mention who it was? Jesse Ventura, I take it.”  Hubbard, an editor for publisher Harper Collins, wrote the note next to a section of the book titled “Punching Out Jesse.” 

 Thursday morning Jim deFelice, the book’s co-author, testified that Kyle did not want to name Ventura. Court Anderson, one of Ventura’s attorneys, asked DeFelice why he did not contact Ventura about the section when he was researching the book.  “It was not Jesse’s book,” DeFelice responded. 

 In a video deposition aired earlier in the court case, Kyle stated that he did not want to embarrass any Navy SEAL with revelations in the book and did not want Ventura’s name used, just as he did not use the name of another SEAL whom he portrayed as a coward._


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 18, 2014)

*Day 9 -*

Both sides rest...jury on Tuesday


Documents introduced Thursday describe different details than those described in ‘American Sniper’ or in courtroom testimony.

http://www.startribune.com/local/267515531.html

BETTER LINK
http://bringmethenews.com/2014/07/1...-seeks-to-toss-case/?cid=etemailafternoonnews

_For Ventura to prevail, the 10-member jury in the U.S. District Court trial in St. Paul must find that Kyle was not truthful and that he acted with “actual malice,” the Pioneer Press notes._


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 18, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Day 9 -
> 
> Both sides rest...jury on Tuesday
> 
> ...


Monday a holiday?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 18, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Monday a holiday?



 Lawyers on both sides plan to meet Monday with Judge Richard Kyle about instructions he plans give to the jury Tuesday, the Star Tribune reports.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 18, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Lawyers on both sides plan to meet Monday with Judge Richard Kyle about instructions he plans give to the jury Tuesday, the Star Tribune reports.


Interesting, sounds like it will be a contentious meeting.

I hope the Jury comes to a Not Guilty Verdict quickly, maybe JV can go away then.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 18, 2014)

I hope someone punches Ventura in the mouth on the court house steps.  That would make my week.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 18, 2014)

This may be the first time I've wished both cancer and AIDS on someone...


----------



## AWP (Jul 18, 2014)

DasBoot said:


> This may be the first time I've wished both cancer and AIDS on someone...


 
Hemorrhagic dick cancer of the mouth.


----------



## AWP (Jul 18, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> I hope someone punches Ventura in the mouth on the court house steps.  That would make my week.


 
He'd just sue that person or their wife or their dog or maybe their second grade teacher.

I wish someone in the SEAL community would make the rounds with the message on CNN, Fox, milk cartons...whatever. "Scruff Face is no longer considered a SEAL, UDT, or any other part of the community."

At that point he'll fade into obscurity. He'll be lucky to sell frying pans on TV at 4AM, much less land something in prime time.

A punch would be poetic, but would only extend his "relevance" in our lifetime.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 18, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> He'd just sue that person or their wife or their dog or maybe their second grade teacher.
> 
> I wish someone in the SEAL community would make the rounds with the message on CNN, Fox, milk cartons...whatever. "Scruff Face is no longer considered a SEAL, UDT, or any other part of the community."
> 
> ...


I'd like to see him show up at the UDT/SEAL get together at Ft Pierce.  Just seeing guys telling him to go away would be nice.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 19, 2014)

along with the trial......here's an FYI:


> http://maritimetacticalsecurity.com/CommunityAlerts
> 
> *Petition to UDT-SEAL Association:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for that link @RB.  I sent my request to add my name to the petition.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 21, 2014)

*DAY - 10 - Goes to Jury on Tuesday
*
http://www.startribune.com/local/268036451.html?page=all&prepage=1&c=y#continue

_The jury in the Jessie Ventura defamation trial will have to sort out dueling views of reality when they get the case Tuesday in U.S. District Court in St. Paul.

In closing arguments Tuesday morning, a lawyer for the estate of the late Chris Kyle can be expected to argue that testimony from a slew of witnesses, who saw some element of the confrontation, prove that Kyle accurately reported the former governor was punched out at McQ’s Irish Pub in Coronado, Calif., in 2006 after making an odious remark at a wake for a Navy SEAL killed in Iraq.

Ventura’s attorneys, who have labeled Kyle’s account fiction, are likely to argue that those witnesses, many of them loyal to Kyle, saw the events through a haze of alcohol, and some of their descriptions contradict. They place the verbal exchange and fight in various places — the bar’s patio, parking lot and sidewalks on either side of the bar.

That Kyle’s barroom witnesses outnumbered Ventura’s by 11 to three might suggest that the courtroom odds are against Ventura. But Judge Richard Kyle, who is no relation to Chris Kyle, is expected to tell jurors it is not the number of witnesses that should influence their decision, but the credibility of the testimony, a standard court instruction._


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 22, 2014)

Defense makes closing arguments -

Jesse's team up next. 

*Reject Ventura suit, lawyer says in closing arguments*
Article by Randy Furst, Star Tribune
Tuesday, July 22, 2014 | 27 minutes ago









Jesse Ventura arrived at court with his wife, Terry, and others. Photo by Jim Gehrz, Dml - Jim Gehrz Star Tribune
An attorney for the estate of Chris Kyle, the late author of a bestselling book “American Sniper,” told a federal jury in St. Paul Tuesday that they should reject Jesse Ventura’s claims that he was falsely defamed.

John Borger delivered the first of the closing arguments in the former Minnesota governor’s defamation case, representing Kyle’s estate and widow, Taya.

“Jesse Ventura is left with only his own words about what happened that night at McP’s Irish Pub,” the California bar where Ventura was allegedly punched out, Borger said.

Borger said that Kyle’s memoir was accurate and consistent and bolstered by 11 witnesses, all of whom saw “something” the night of Oct. 12, 2006, at the bar where the alleged confrontation occurred.

Borger said the suit boiled down to whether the jury believed the gist of a section in Kyle’s book. Borger said that the jury should focus on the statements Kyle claimed that Ventura made: that the United States killed women and children in Iraq, that Navy SEALs deserved to “lose a few” and that Ventura “hates America.”

Borger said that Ventura’s career had plummeted in the years since his governorship along with his reputation. He said Ventura’s “outrageous” statements created far more problems for him than anything that was in the book.

David B. Olsen, the attorney for Ventura, is about to issue his closing arguments.

The 10-member jury is expected to get the case at midday.

True or false?

“The first thing the jurors have to establish is whether what was published in the book is false, because under American law, no matter how harmful something is to someone’s reputation, if it’s true, it can’t be the basis of a libel claim,” said Jane Kirtley, professor of media ethics and law at the University of Minnesota, on Monday.

The jury will have to decide whether Chris Kyle’s account is substantially accurate, even if he got some facts wrong.

Kyle wrote that Ventura “swung” at Kyle, but there is little evidence that he did. “I laid him out,” wrote Kyle, and two witnesses testified they saw a punch thrown. Several witnesses saw no punch, but did see Ventura being helped up. “Tables flew,” wrote Kyle, but no one testified to that.

“Rumor has it,” Kyle wrote, that Ventura went to a SEAL graduation with a black eye. No witnesses saw him with a black eye, and Ventura’s attorneys produced photos that showed no marks on him.

Before the fight, Kyle wrote, Ventura allegedly made a nasty remark about President George W. Bush, and stated, “We were doing the wrong thing” in Iraq, “killing men, women and children and murdering them.” He called the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorist attacks “a conspiracy,” and just before Kyle punched him, Ventura allegedly told him, “You deserve to lose a few,” apparently referring to SEALs who were deployed to Iraq. This comment, and some of the others were heard by various witnesses put on the stand by Kyle’s legal team.

Ventura, a former member of the underwater demolition team connected to the SEALs, testified that he was devoted to the SEALs and would never make such a remark. He said he blames the politicians who send soldiers to war, not those who fight for their country.

The remark that SEALs “deserve to lose a few,” which seems to be the key comment, was heard in the evening by witnesses, and underscores the possibility Ventura said it. But some heard him say it to groups of SEALs in the patio, while others say he said it outside the bar, or before the punch.

Charlene DeWitt, the wife of one of Ventura’s SEAL friends, said she sat near Ventura throughout the evening and never saw a fight. She said she did hear Ventura say: “I don’t think this war is worth one SEAL dying for.” She said that expressed Ventura’s “love for Navy SEALs.”

Witnesses for Kyle’s side testified they saw no woman near Ventura that night.

Details of defamation

Attorney Marshall Tanick, who has taught law classes on defamation, said jurors must go through several stages to reach a verdict that Ventura was defamed.

They must first conclude that Kyle’s account is substantially false. If they find it is substantially true, the trial is over, and the former governor loses.

If they find it was false, they must then determine if it damaged his reputation. If they conclude that it did, they must decide if Kyle knew it was false and published it with reckless disregard for the truth.

If they reach that finding, they must determine the amount of damages. The book sold 1.5 million copies, and attorneys argued about the impact the three-page subchapter on Ventura had on sales.

Randy Furst • 612-673-4224



American Sniper” is accurate, and former governor caused his own problems, lawyer for Kyle estate says.

http://www.startribune.com/local/268122602.html


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 22, 2014)

It is with the Jury -

m.startribune.com/?id=268122602


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 22, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> It is with the Jury -
> 
> m.startribune.com/?id=268122602


A guilty verdict could cripple his family.

JV is despicable.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 22, 2014)

I tossed JVs book in the trash.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 25, 2014)

*4 days of deliberation and no verdict. * Don't know what to make of this...their first task was determining whether or not Jesse was defamed.  If not, then the trial was over, lawyers in town are saying this does not look good for Kyle's side and that the jury is trying to determine damages.  Or it may be as simple as the fact that they cannot not get a unanimous vote.

http://www.startribune.com/local/268639582.html
_
Jurors broke for the weekend without reaching a verdict in Jesse Ventura’s defamation lawsuit against the widow of an elite military sniper who the former Minnesota governor claimed libeled him in his bestselling memoir.

Juror’s have been deliberating more than three days at the federal courthouse in St. Paul, extending a riveting and uncertain legal case that has captivated supporters as well as critics of the often bombastic former professional wrestler.

Ventura testified Chris Kyle invented a story in his memoir “American Sniper” about punching him in a California bar in 2006 after Ventura supposedly insulted Navy SEALs.

Ventura seeking $15 million in damages, saying that the account tarnished his image and snuffed out his career.

Judge Richard Kyle informed attorneys for both sides that he sent home the jurors at 2:30 p.m. on Friday, which is a typical court schedule.

John Borger, attorney for the estate of Chris Kyle, met with reporters briefly to say that Taya Kyle, the widow, left Minnesota on Thursday to be with her children. She lives in the Dallas, Texas, area.

“Taya Kyle is very much appreciative of the attention that the jurors are giving the case,” he said. “But she misses being with her two children.”_


----------



## AWP (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't think anything when it takes a jury a long time to return a verict. The Zimmerman trial (or was it the C. Anthony trial?) had holdouts who eventually (like cowards who should be beaten) rolled over and voted for that verdict. Why? They were tired and wanted to go home.

Judge Kyle told them to return with a unanimous verdict. I doubt they are hashing out money, my bet is one or two who are still holding on to whatever they think is right.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 25, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I don't think anything when it takes a jury a long time to return a verict. The Zimmerman trial (or was it the C. Anthony trial?) had holdouts who eventually (like cowards who should be beaten) rolled over and voted for that verdict. Why? They were tired and wanted to go home.
> 
> Judge Kyle told them to return with a unanimous verdict. I doubt they are hashing out money, my bet is one or two who are still holding on to whatever they think is right.


I supposed you are right, but I am shocked that they are going to let this go into the weekend.  More so that the jury was not sequestered, difficult to believe jurors are keeping a true media blackout and not checking the internet or listening to talk radio regarding the subject.

Eta:  
Keep in mind this is a Minnesota jury pooled from a majority of liberal minds. To them Kyle is a killer of innocents and a bully, and Jesse is more like them. Hennepin county is as blue state as you can get, I will admit to being nervous that Jesse could prevail.  I think getting the venue kept in MN vs. Texas may hurt the Kyle team.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 27, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> More so that the jury was not sequestered, difficult to believe jurors are keeping a true media blackout and not checking the internet or listening to talk radio regarding the subject.



Agree.


----------



## JHD (Jul 28, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> I supposed you are right, but I am shocked that they are going to let this go into the weekend.  More so that the jury was not sequestered, difficult to believe jurors are keeping a true media blackout and not checking the internet or listening to talk radio regarding the subject.
> 
> Eta:
> Keep in mind this is a Minnesota jury pooled from a majority of liberal minds. To them Kyle is a killer of innocents and a bully, and Jesse is more like them. Hennepin county is as blue state as you can get, I will admit to being nervous that Jesse could prevail.  I think getting the venue kept in MN vs. Texas may hurt the Kyle team.



Sometimes juries seem to go completely against the evidence (ala Casey Anthony trial).  I am hoping they do what they should do in this case.  JVs case seems pretty weak, but I am obviously not on the inner workings, JMO.  

Taya has a presence about her and I am hoping that sways the jury a little bit.  As Chris isn't here to defend himself, and I so wish he was, Taya makes a great defendant in his place.  I am hoping she appears sympathetic in the eyes of either the male or female jurors.  She comes across very calm and rational, very articulate, very reasonable.  Keeping my fingers crossed and saying a prayer for their family in this whole mess.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jul 28, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> *...*_Ventura seeking $15 million in damages, saying that the account tarnished his image and snuffed out his career..._


 
I didn't know that 'conspiracy theorist' was a career.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 28, 2014)

*Jury Deadlocked - Judge sends them back to try "one more time".*

http://www.startribune.com/local/268883971.html

_The jury in the defamation lawsuit brought by former Gov. Jesse Ventura informed the judge Monday that they can’t reach a verdict, the judge told attorneys for both sides. But U.S. District Judge Richard Kyle told the jurors to “give it one more shot” and asked them to resume deliberations, noting that his instructions required a unanimous verdict. The 10-member jury looked somber as Kyle urged them try one more time. After the jury left the courtroom, Kyle told attorneys for both sides seated at their counsel tables to “stay close. This might not be a long afternoon.” Jurors have been deliberating since last Tuesday afternoon, for a total of about 27 and a half hours, in the suit filed by Ventura claiming that the late Navy SEAL Chris Kyle fabricated an account of a 2006 bar fight in his best-selling book, “American Sniper.” Kyle wrote that he punched out a “celebrity” ex-Navy SEAL who was criticizing the SEALs’ role in the war in Iraq during a wake for a fallen SEAL. Ventura’s lawsuit claims the account ruined his reputation. Chris Kyle was killed in 2013, and Ventura continued the suit against his estate and his widow, Taya, who is managing the estate. The jury had taken the weekend off and shortly after they resumed deliberations at 9 a.m. Monday morning they requested an easel and pens be brought to the jury room At 11:49 a.m. Monday a courthouse employee rolled a cart of sandwiches to the seventh-floor backroom at U.S. District Court in St. Paul. And shortly after noon, the judge informed the attorneys about the jury’s inability to reach a verdict._


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 28, 2014)

Hopefully the deadlock is 8-2 in favor of the Kyle family.


----------



## AWP (Jul 28, 2014)

I detest the fact that they told the judge "We can't reach a verdict" and he sent them off to sort it out. That means someone is going to roll over (peer pressure to wrap this up) and then what sort of "justice" is served?

I HATE this for the Kyle family and have no idea how the jury will go, but I'm pissed that the judge is forcing them to decide something. They already did and whatever you think of their beliefs some will have to flush their integrity down the drain for this trial to end.

Is that really the court system we want?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 28, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> <snip> Is that really the court system we want?



And this is why I have been advocating for professional juries.  Doubtful that it would even happen, but my sister-in-law (an attorney) has given me me than one peek under the tent (Don't get cute with that!).  The lawyers pick through the jury pool, using their challenges on folks who may have some bias or people who may be intelligent enough to make a reasonable decision.  The end result is a jury of individuals who are easily influenced, and the one or two rational people who sneak in and cause the thing to get hung up.  I just hate the whole damn system.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 28, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> And this is why I have been advocating for professional juries.  Doubtful that it would even happen, but my sister-in-law (an attorney) has given me me than one peek under the tent (Don't get cute with that!).  The lawyers pick through the jury pool, using their challenges on folks who may have some bias or people who may be intelligent enough to make a reasonable decision.  The end result is a jury of individuals who are easily influenced, and one or two rational people who snuck in and cause the thing to get hung up.  I just hate the whole damn system.


Agree, I will never serve on a jury.
My education, work back ground and being married to a lawyer ensure one side or the other will give me the boot.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jul 28, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Agree, I will never serve on a jury.
> My education, work back ground and being married to a lawyer ensure one side or the other will give me the boot.



My wife got picked for jury duty.  They canned her when they found out about her education.

I've never been picked.

"Jury of peers"...my ass.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 28, 2014)

*Coming back tomorrow (Tuesday) for another round of arm-twisting...*

At midday, the jury informed U.S. District Judge Richard Kyle that they couldn’t reach a verdict, but the judge instructed them to keep trying.
http://www.startribune.com/local/268883971.html


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 28, 2014)

8654Maine said:


> My wife got picked for jury duty.  They canned her when they found out about her education.
> 
> I've never been picked.
> 
> "Jury of peers"...my ass.




Rather comical, I actually DID get picked for jury duty. Surprisingly enough I wasn't dropped, did get some questions asked regarding friends in law enforcement and defense attorneys as well.  Didn't mind it either, unlike most of the people bitching about it. During our first break I put the kabosh on the bitching with the few that actually complained about doing duty in a tactful manner... civic responsibility, when you stop caring about doing it is when you start to get the people who really shouldn't be on a jury, being the jurors... and it could be your jury. Our chance to hold the system accountable, so to speak.


----------



## JHD (Jul 28, 2014)

Concur with RP.  I have been called twice, served once in spite of trying to get out of it.  But once the case was given to the jury, we all seriously evaluated the evidence and had a serious and thoughtful discussion.  The experience actually restored my faith in the system somewhat.  Then there are situations like the first OJ jury and Casey Anthony which gives our system a black eye, but those situations seem to be on the more rare side.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 28, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Agree, I will never serve on a jury.
> My education, work back ground and being married to a lawyer ensure one side or the other will give me the boot.



I never get picked either.  It's starting to grate on my one feeling...


----------



## medicchick (Jul 29, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Agree, I will never serve on a jury.
> My education, work back ground and being married to a lawyer ensure one side or the other will give me the boot.


Don't worry, that's when you get called for Grand Jury duty.  Mine was 3 months of fun (although it gave me a 3 day weekend from work).  In Alaska they tie it to the PFD too so if you skip it without cause more than once they stop them until you appear and give your reason for not showing up.


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2014)

The StarTribune's main page is carrying a banner which announces that a verdict has been reached. The jury is expected in the courtroom as I type this.

http://www.startribune.com/


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 29, 2014)

Unreal. Jesse wins $1.3Million.
Plus $500k for defemationfzc 

Verdict was not unanimous. Both attorneys agreed to accept decision of 8 jurors in Ventura v Kyle. Jury foreman was one of two no votes


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Both attorneys agreed to accept decision of 8 jurors in Ventura v Kyle. Jury foreman was one of two no votes


 
WTF? I can only guess that Kyle's attorneys wanted to avoid another trial.

This feels more and more like a vindictive dick move on JV's part. A petulant little kid...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 29, 2014)

Link to Star Tribune story...

http://www.startribune.com/local/269042071.html


----------



## pardus (Jul 29, 2014)

Fuck that prick ventura.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 29, 2014)

Local media lawyers saying that defense decision to allow a split vote is confusing at best.  Should have known verdict was going against them since it was taking so long.  Part of decision to allow split vote was because there is speculation that there is an insurance policy that will payout; not from the family.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 29, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Unreal. Jesse wins $1.3Million.
> Plus $500k for defemationfzc
> 
> Verdict was not unanimous. Both attorneys agreed to accept decision of 8 jurors in Ventura v Kyle. Jury foreman was one of two no votes


That's fucked.

Regardless of what anyone thinks about Kyle's stories, they did not do any meaningful harm to Ventura or his reputation; that damage was done by Jesse alone.  Juries suck...especially in MN.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, fuck. 

I'm going to show my support for the Kyle family by taking a Craft Intl class.


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2014)

I wonder how much money a Kickstarter campaign would generate...


----------



## Dame (Jul 29, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I wonder how much money a Kickstarter campaign would generate...


Tell me where to donate. I'm all over that.


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2014)

Dame said:


> Tell me where to donate. I'm all over that.


 
It was mainly rhetorical, I don't even know if one is active. If not, it would be great to see an NSW organization start one.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 29, 2014)

I hope scruff face is happy, and any future endeavors never get off the ground.

I'd also like to say fuck Sean Hannity for pressing the issue during the interview.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 29, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I wonder how much money a Kickstarter campaign would generate...



I'd be one of the first to donate.  It's probably a good idea that I wouldn't be the one naming the campaign.  

jv is the kind of vermin that I wouldn't even stop to hose off of my tires after I hit him.  I can't say that I can't believe he won the suit, because it's so damned easy for someone to haz a hurt feel.  I think I've seen single-ply toilet tissue thicker than his skin.  Chris Kyle did nothing for jv's reputation, because jv was already known as a conspiracy theorist, truther kook after he left the governor's office.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 29, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> ...Part of decision to allow split vote was because there is speculation that there is an insurance policy that will payout; not from the family.


 
If that is the case...then it is even more sorry because they have just set another horrible precedence. It shouldn't matter who pays....

Precedence is precedence and that one his bad...if, that is the case.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 29, 2014)

Agoge said:


> If that is the case...then it is even more sorry because they have just set another horrible precedence. It shouldn't matter who pays....
> 
> Precedence is precedence and that one his bad...if, that is the case.


Agreed. The precedence this sets just hastens the descent if our judicial system down the slope of no common sense.

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 29, 2014)

My respect for the people of Minnesota dropped.
Glad I won't visit them again.


----------



## Scotth (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow these kinds of things usually don't bother me and I can easily ignore them.  This pisses me off!

How is that rep now Jesse, you fuck.


----------



## JHD (Jul 29, 2014)

Totally sux.  Very disappointed in the jury.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 29, 2014)

I assume the publishing company has this covered with insurance as there was discussion about whether JV could be named in the book.

Very odd decision given the evidence that was presented.


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2014)

Jesse,
So glad to see the truth prevail. Now that you have some time on your hands, how about giving us a call? We're still looking for the real killers.
Simpson and Anthony, LLP
"The truth is out there"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 29, 2014)

SOWT said:


> My respect for the people of Minnesota dropped.
> Glad I won't visit them again.




Implications of ever having respect for Minnesota in the first place.


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, at least there's something in the state that sucks more than the Vikings. As a Vikings fan I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 29, 2014)

He has absolutely no shame.  I am enjoying the beat down he is getting on Facebook.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 29, 2014)

Agoge said:


> If that is the case...then it is even more sorry because they have just set another horrible precedence. It shouldn't matter who pays....
> 
> Precedence is precedence and that one his bad...if, that is the case.



It's not a precedent; this happens not infrequently.  Same/same for running the numbers to see if it's cheaper to settle than fight (even if you know you'll win in the end).


----------



## policemedic (Jul 29, 2014)

And for the record, fuck him. 


And Pakistan too. Of course.


----------



## pardus (Jul 29, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> He has absolutely no shame.  I am enjoying the beat down he is getting on Facebook.



I posted this on his FB page...



> You are a scumbag ventura. I hope you're proud of yourself for suing a widow.
> This is one veteran that wouldn't cross the street to piss on you if you were on fire.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 29, 2014)

I am proud of you, T.  You didnt say the "c" word.  Not even one time! 
Now, lets go set him on fire!


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2014)

At some point the jury will be outed and I can't wait to see what basement dwelling trogs decided that was "defamation." Even when I lop off the emotional aspects of this case I still can't fathom how Kyle's story is defamation.

A public figure says something about another public figure. The details are more or less corraborated and at worst there isn't a clear cut alternative scenario....and that equals defamation? "Burden of proof" was last seen holding hands with common sense and we still haven't found the latter's body.

I'd play Russian roulette before I took a trial by jury.


----------



## JHD (Jul 29, 2014)

But peeing on him would feel really good (metaphorically speaking).  So, I would pee, and or, spit on him.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 29, 2014)

Jesse may not have time to bleed, but he obviously has time to be a worthless cunt. I'll be keeping my eyes out for a Kyle family kick starter in the coming days.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 29, 2014)

policemedic said:


> It's not a precedent; this happens not infrequently.  Same/same for running the numbers to see if it's cheaper to settle than fight (even if you know you'll win in the end).



Yep...I know unfortunately. I used poor wording. What I meant to say was that it "reinforces" horrible precedent every time they go that route. 

It's truly aggravating.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 29, 2014)

At this point, one thing and one thing only would restore a smidgen of credibility here. 

Here's his chance. 

*Hey Jesse Ventura? If this really was about your image and not about the money, let's see if you turn around and return all proceeds (Or refuse them to begin with) to Mrs. Kyle now that everything is said and done. 
*
My bet is it will never happen. But, I've been wrong before. We'll see.


----------



## Scotth (Jul 29, 2014)

Centermass said:


> At this point, one thing and one thing only would restore a smidgen of credibility here.
> 
> Here's his chance.
> 
> ...



You're are right on target of course.

I will regrettably admit that I voted for Jesse for Governor.  I thought he had some good ideas and the ability to change things up.  Unfortunately, he decided to try an cash in getting elected Governor and doing wrestling broadcast etc. where he got paid and never understood how he diminished the office.   Because it was always only about Jesse and never about Minnesota.  He got in a tussle with the press over his extra circular activities and his ego out weighed any rationality on the subject.

I see the current situation in much the same light.

If  a bus took him out crossing the Nicollet Mall tomorrow, the world would be a better place.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 30, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I'd be one of the first to donate.  It's probably a good idea that I wouldn't be the one naming the campaign.
> 
> jv is the kind of vermin that I wouldn't even stop to hose off of my tires after I hit him.  I can't say that I can't believe he won the suit, because it's so damned easy for someone to haz a hurt feel.  I think I've seen single-ply toilet tissue thicker than his skin.  Chris Kyle did nothing for jv's reputation, because jv was already known as a conspiracy theorist, truther kook after he left the governor's office.



I'd hose off my tires, because I don't want the chance of contamination getting into my garage.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 30, 2014)

KARMA is coming for Jim Janus ...aka...asshole.


----------



## Scotth (Jul 30, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> I am proud of you, T.  You didnt say the "c" word.  Not even one time!
> Now, lets go set him on fire!



That made me LMAO hard.  I would have went with subtle as usual Pardus, but I like your version as well Chop.

Thanks for making me laugh hard before bed.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 30, 2014)

http://www.chriskylememorialtrust.org/DonateToChrisKylesFamily.aspx

http://www.chriskylefrog.com/productstage1/Events.aspx

100% of the donations go to the Kyle family.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 30, 2014)

Scotth said:


> That made me LMAO hard.  I would have went with subtle as usual Pardus, but I like your version as well Chop.
> 
> Thanks for making me laugh hard before bed.


You're welcome!  Im here all week!  Try the veal!

In other news, Marcus Luttrell is not amused

http://twitchy.com/2014/07/29/lone-survivor-marcus-luttrells-facebook-thread-mocks-ventura-pics/


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 30, 2014)

Well JV gave his first interview, crying that he can't go to reunions anymore.
Started off by mocking the current generation of SEALs.
He will fade away.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 30, 2014)

RB said:


> http://www.chriskylememorialtrust.org/DonateToChrisKylesFamily.aspx
> 
> http://www.chriskylefrog.com/productstage1/Events.aspx
> 
> 100% of the donations go to the Kyle family.



Thanks for the link.  It wasn't much but donation made.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Well JV gave his first interview, crying that he can't go to reunions anymore.
> Started off by mocking the current generation of SEALs.
> He will fade away.



You would think he would attempt to do some type of damage control and make things right...nope.

http://www.startribune.com/local/269157831.html

*Here are excerpts of the Star Tribune interview with Jesse Ventura on Tuesday night after the verdict in his favor.*

_In explaining why he believed some SEAL veterans described events that occurred at the California bar that the jury decided never happened, Ventura said: “The SEALs who testified for [Chris] Kyle lived by the SEAL creed. It says, ‘Deny, admit nothing, decry everything and make counteraccusations,’ and that’s what they did when they went up on the stand.”

Asked his reaction to SEALs who said they once considered him an idol and now have a bad opinion of him, Ventura offered one word: “Heartbreaking.” Asked to elaborate, he said, “I have a hole in my heart that can never be replaced. There’s not enough money to make that right.”

Asked how so many of the witnesses against him could claim he was punched in a bar and made anti-SEAL remarks, Ventura said, “In the Navy there are things called stories. That’s when one sailor tells a lie to another one, and that one repeats it three times and it becomes a reality and the truth gets lost.”

He said the story evolved because “they were heavily intoxicated. They made so much of it being a wake [at the California bar where the alleged incident occurred]. The wake had already occurred,” Ventura said “This is what they call a SEAL wake where they go to a bar and drink and drink a lot …”_


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 30, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> You would think he would attempt to do some type of damage control and make things right...nope.
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/local/269157831.html
> 
> ...


He's like my MIL, says dumb, mean things; then can't understand why everyone around is pissed off or offended.
I wonder if he (JV) was drunk or high?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2014)

*JURY - behind the scenes. *

Jury was close to giving up Tuesday morning, when judge posed a split decision.

http://www.startribune.com/local/269247381.html

A furious exchange of memos took place between the jury and U.S. District Judge Richard Kyle Tuesday in the last day of deliberations in the Jesse Ventura defamation case that ended with an $1.8 million jury award to the former governor.

The exchange, made public in court documents, shows the behind-the-scenes maneuvers in which Judge Kyle, with support from the attorneys for both sides worked hard to resolve the deadlock that appeared to be steering the case to a mistrial.

It indicates the jury was close to giving up on Tuesday morning, when Kyle asked them if they could reach a 9 to 1 verdict. When that failed, he asked if they could make a decision by an 8 to 2 split, not knowing which side had the majority vote.

Jurors ultimately were allowed to vote 8 to 2 in favor of Ventura; the verdict was announced to a stunned courtroom, since Ventura was considered to be the underdog going into the trial.

Both sides were rolling the dice, but there was an apparent decision by both parties that neither was interested in a hung jury. It could have resulted in a second trial, costing large amounts of money to both sides with no guarantee of a unanimous verdict.

The process that led to the verdict began on Monday morning when the jury sent a note to Judge Kyle, saying it was deadlocked and unable to reach a unanimous decision. Kyle met with attorneys to discuss the options. He then convened the court and in a public session told the jury to try once more to come to a consensus.

At 4 p.m., Monday, the jurors sent Kyle a short note that read, “We the jury have continued to deliberate as instructed. At this time, we have not reached a unanimous decision.”

Within minutes the jurors left the courthouse.

The jury resumed deliberations at 9 a.m. on Tuesday and quickly concluded that they were unable to end the standoff inside the jury room.

They sent a hand printed note to Judge Kyle, at 9:45 a.m. stating, “We, the jury, have not come to a unanimous decision. We do not believe that a unanimous decision can be reached.”

Shortly before 10 a.m., attorneys for both sides were summoned into Judge Kyle’s chambers, presumably to discuss the contents and what they should do. It is now known, based on public statements by the attorneys after the verdict, that Kyle asked them if they would accept a less than unanimous verdict.

The attorneys left Kyle’s chambers to consult among themselves and presumably to consult with their clients. For attorney David Olsen’s team, it would be Ventura. For John Borger’s team, it was presumably Taya Kyle, who oversees the estate of Chris Kyle, the author of “American Sniper,” who Ventura alleged had defamed him. Legal observers have indicated that Borger would have consulted either HarperCollins, the publisher of Chris Kyle’s book, or the insurance company that covered defamation claims against the book. The attorneys returned to the judge’s chambers with their responses.

At 11:05 a.m., Judge Kyle sent the jurors a typed memo stating, “The parties have agreed that if you cannot reach a unanimous verdict, then nine of you may return a divided verdict.”

Soon thereafter, it got a note back that showed where things stood.

“We, the jury, would not be able to deliver a divided verdict with the opinion of nine jurors,” the note to Judge Kyle read. It was signed by the foreperson, whose name has been redacted, setting the time as 11:12 a.m.

Judge Kyle met with the attorneys from both sides again, and got agreement to try to get a verdict with eight jurors.

At 11:40 a.m. he wrote them another memo that read, “The parties have agreed that if you cannot reach a unanimous verdict, then eight of you may return a divided verdict.

“If you return a divided verdict, each of the eight jurors must sign and date the verdict form.”

Shortly after 12 p.m., a court staffer wheeled a cart carrying lunches into the backrooms of the seventh-floor courthouse, clearly for the jurors who had decided to have one last meal.

At 1 p.m., a juror, presumably the foreperson, although the name was redacted, sent one last hand-printed note.

It said, “Dear Judge Kyle, we the jury have reached a divided verdict. P.S. We need an envelope for the verdict.”

Within minutes, the attorneys were notified by Kyle or his staff, and as they headed for the courtroom, they acknowledged to the dozen or so reporters staking out the seventh-floor lobby, that there was a verdict.

Court was convened and Judge Kyle read the verdict form:

“Did Plaintiff Jesse Ventura prove his claim of defamation against Chris Kyle?

The jurors checked “Yes.”

“What amount of money, if any, will fairly and adequately compensate Plaintiff Jesse Ventura for damages directly caused by the defamation?”

The jurors filled in the amount: :”$500,000.”

“Did Plaintiff Jesse Ventura prove his claim of appropriation against Chris Kyle?”

The jurors checked, “No.”

“Did Plaintiff Jesse Ventura prove his claim of unjust enrichment against Chris Kyle and the Defendant Estate?”

The jurors checked “Yes.”

“By what amount of money, if any, has the Defendant Estate been unjustly enriched?”

The jurors wrote in “$1,345,477.25.”

The date and names of each of the jurors is on the form. Their signatures were redacted.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 30, 2014)

Anyone know how they came up with the odd ball amount of $1,345,477.25?  Were they just writing numbers down to be able to leave or is there meaning behind it (honestly curious btw)?


----------



## policemedic (Jul 30, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Anyone know how they came up with the odd ball amount of $1,345,477.25?  Were they just writing numbers down to be able to leave or is there meaning behind it (honestly curious btw)?



Could it be the amount the estate was paid in book royalties ?


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 30, 2014)

policemedic said:


> Could it be the amount the estate was paid in book royalties ?


Which would be crap on their part.
One paragraph of an entire book should not result in 100% of the royalties going to Mr. Junior Varsity


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm glad, thrilled actually, that two of the jurors possess a spine. They stuck to their beliefs and didn't roll over. In this day and age that's huge.

I'm baffled the other 8 voted for Turdy McDouche. Again, you strip away the emotional aspects of this case (how many on either side did this?), boil the carcass down to bones, and I don't grasp how you can claim defamation. "Unjust enrichment?" Are you freaking kidding me? Bad enough the defamation angle, but unjust enrichment? As SOWT pointed out above, one chapter cost THAT much? Let's be honest, Chris Kyle was always billed as "The Guy Who KTFO's Jesse Ventura." It wasn't like he was known for being a SEAL or a sniper with a few confirmed kills or anything. Yep, his book sales are in direct proportion to the number of stories told about JV....

8-2 the other way, I can understand that. 8-2 in favor of that clown?

The only bright spot is that two people resisted peer pressure and stood their ground. Wait, I'm from FL...I think I just made a racist statement. Apologies. "Exhibited emotional fortitude and remained true to their convictions." Better?

'Merica


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 30, 2014)

Somewhere in Minnesota, eight men and women have gone into hibernation early.


----------



## JHD (Jul 30, 2014)

I, too, applaud the two jurors who exercised their moral convictions correctly.  When I bought the book, I don't recall thinking to myself, if I even knew about it at the time, "Oooo.  I need to buy this book so I can see Chris Kyle's account of what exactly happened in the bar that night."  I bought it because of the person Chris Kyle was, not whom he supposedly knocked out.  Doofs in Minnesota.  @Ooh-Rah1069 and others from the state of Minnesota, no offense directed at you.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 30, 2014)

Reposting a note from Taya Kyle:



			
				Taya Kyle said:
			
		

> Anybody want some good news today?? Here it is:
> 
> 1) Nothing that happens today or any other day re-writes history.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 30, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I'm glad, thrilled actually, that two of the jurors possess a spine. They stuck to their beliefs and didn't roll over. In this day and age that's huge.
> 
> I'm baffled the other 8 voted for Turdy McDouche. Again, you strip away the emotional aspects of this case (how many on either side did this?), boil the carcass down to bones, and I don't grasp how you can claim defamation. "Unjust enrichment?" Are you freaking kidding me? Bad enough the defamation angle, but unjust enrichment? As SOWT pointed out above, one chapter cost THAT much? Let's be honest, Chris Kyle was always billed as "The Guy Who KTFO's Jesse Ventura." It wasn't like he was known for being a SEAL or a sniper with a few confirmed kills or anything. Yep, his book sales are in direct proportion to the number of stories told about JV....
> 
> ...


Honestly, it speaks more to our society as a whole than anything else.  Look at our political landscape.  Those same 8 people probably vote too (or at least half of them do).


----------



## pardus (Jul 30, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> Reposting a note from Taya Kyle:



Classy post from her


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 30, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Somewhere in Minnesota, eight men and women have gone into hibernation early.


Nope, This is an outgrowth of the PC environment.

He "hurt" Junior Varsity's feelings, and that made him a bad person.

My wife passed a few gems, and I'll post her Lawyer perspective later tonight.


----------



## Dame (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the links @RB. Here is another. These folks produce shirts as a memorial to Chris and Chad. They have pictures of the checks cut to the Kyle and Littlefield families. http://tacticaltshirts.com/shop/shirt-chris-kyle-memorial-t-shirt/

I bought two of Chris' books at the same time. They were purchased without any knowledge that Scruff Face had ever been in the same room with Chris.

This is a great representation of how humble and honest Chris Kyle was. He'd correct any misconceptions and rumors if they made him seem a big deal. Rest in peace, Chris.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 30, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Nope, This is an outgrowth of the PC environment.
> 
> He "hurt" Junior Varsity's feelings, and that made him a bad person.
> 
> My wife passed a few gems, and I'll post her Lawyer perspective later tonight.


I believe you may have misconstrued what I was trying to say. I meant it as they are now hiding because there is probably someone right now attempting to find their names, address, and phone number.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 30, 2014)

You know what the true moral of this story is? Don't write a book.


----------



## pardus (Jul 30, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> You know what the true moral of this story is? Don't write a book.



I strongly disagree with this. 
Historically it is vital that we as people write and publish our experiences for future generations.
Imagine the ignorance we would live in if the world was denied autobiographies.
That is nothing less than a crime against humanity.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 30, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> You know what the true moral of this story is? Don't write a book.



If you're going to bitchslap a Douchebag like jv, make sure it's memorable and documented.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 30, 2014)

I think I'm owed a lot of $$$$. 

Me: I kicked your ass in the bar the other night.

You: No you didn't.

Me: Well lets find out in court then!!

GMAB.


----------



## Scotth (Jul 30, 2014)

pardus said:


> Classy post from her



and an obvious lesson that Jesse is wholly incapable of understanding even if she had offered visual aids to help explain it to him.

She may have lost some money but she pwned Jesse.  Good luck suing her Jesse, your way out classed.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 31, 2014)

As tribute, I propose the name Jesse Ventura or any other variants of that name hereby be banished.  He should be known only as Scruff Face or HWSNBN from this point forward.

I just might get a few "I Punched Scruff Face" t-shirts made up...they might even make a good fundraiser item...


----------



## compforce (Jul 31, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Anyone know how they came up with the odd ball amount of $1,345,477.25?  Were they just writing numbers down to be able to leave or is there meaning behind it (honestly curious btw)?



It works out to almost exactly 26 cents per copy sold today.  I'd imagine if you went back and looked at the official sales number at the time the case was filed, it would be exactly 25 cents based on that number.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 31, 2014)

compforce said:


> It works out to almost exactly 26 cents per copy sold today.  I'd imagine if you went back and looked at the official sales number at the time the case was filed, it would be exactly 25 cents based on that number.


Ah thanks.  I was trying to figure it out but a Bibby likes to distract me by getting oddly quiet at times.:-/


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 31, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## pardus (Jul 31, 2014)

He's shaking like he has bloody Parkinson's  disease.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 31, 2014)

pardus said:


> He's shaking like he has bloody Parkinson's  disease.



That Bobble Head

HE STILL REFERS TO HIMSELF AS GOVERNOR!?!


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 31, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> That Bobble Head
> 
> HE STILL REFERS TO HIMSELF AS GOVERNOR!?!


No different then a former Judge keeping his title, or a Rep or Senator.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 31, 2014)

SOWT said:


> No different then a former Judge keeping his title, or a Rep or Senator.



You are correct I know, but hailing from this great state I think maybe I'm a little over sensitive to all things "Jesse"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 31, 2014)

pardus said:


> He's shaking like he has bloody Parkinson's  disease.



He should be, considering he's got a glass jaw and a whole lotta mofuckas that want to break it now.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 31, 2014)

What a bullshit decision.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 2, 2014)

Just wanted to leave this here.  I'll be getting one for the wife and myself.  I have a few shirts from Forged, they are based here in San Diego and every time I order a shirt I drive to their office to pick it up.  I've shaken hands with the owners who are both extremely personable, professional and humble.  [/fanboy off]

http://www.forged.com/collections/the-legend


----------



## CDG (Aug 2, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:
			
		

> Just wanted to leave this here.  I'll be getting one for the wife and myself.  I have a few shirts from Forged, they are based here in San Diego and every time I order a shirt I drive to their office to pick it up.  I've shaken hands with the owners who are both extremely personable, professional and humble.  [/fanboy off]
> 
> http://www.forged.com/collections/the-legend


Thanks for posting. Just ordered two.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 2, 2014)

CDG said:


> Thanks for posting. Just ordered two.


One in each color?  
I thought about doing the same thing, the money couldn't go to a much better place.  Having seen Taya speak at the Patriot Tour a few months back, I'm happy to do what little bit I can.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 2, 2014)

I've just ordered one, as well.  May not seem like a lot, but it'll help.


----------



## CDG (Aug 2, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> One in each color?
> I thought about doing the same thing, the money couldn't go to a much better place.  Having seen Taya speak at the Patriot Tour a few months back, I'm happy to do what little bit I can.


Hahaha. One for me and a tank for a lady friend.

I really like that Forged did this. I was going to donate anyways, but this allows you to also get the word out. It's a shirt I think people may ask about and then the opportunity is there to talk about the story behind it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 2, 2014)

First juror breaks silence...

*http://www.startribune.com/loc...epage=1&c=y#continue*

_Many of the jurors in the Jesse Ventura defamation case had not made up their minds when they entered the jury room. But within days they had formed two blocs, and by the fifth day they were unmovable, one juror told the Star Tribune.

“When we sent [the judge] the first note saying we were deadlocked, we weren’t happy with the option,” the juror said. “At that point no one was going to change their opinion.”

In the end, most did not believe the story that Ventura had been punched out in a Coronado, Calif., bar after making a disparaging remarks about the United States and Navy SEALs, said the juror, who voted with the majority.

The juror, who asked not to be identified, recounted the events that led to the 8-2 vote to award $1.8 million to the former Minnesota governor. The decision confounded some legal observers who predicted that the former governor would most likely fail to convince a jury, because of high standards set by the U.S. Supreme Court in defamation cases.

Ironically, some of the most powerful evidence that the attorneys for author Chris Kyle’s estate presented may have backfired.

The three-week trial revolved around three pages in the bestseller, “American Sniper,” in which the author, the late Navy SEAL Chris Kyle, claimed he decked a man, later identified as Ventura, in a bar after he some incendiary remarks at a wake for a SEAL killed in Iraq._


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 9, 2014)

PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS A SPOOF STORY???  I Googled it a few times ans found it on a few different sites...

http://nationalreport.net/jesse-ven...hor-chris-kyle-posthumously-court-marshalled/


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 10, 2014)

That fuck jv deserves another beat down until he has to eat out of a straw for the rest of his life.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 10, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Just wanted to leave this here.  I'll be getting one for the wife and myself.  I have a few shirts from Forged, they are based here in San Diego and every time I order a shirt I drive to their office to pick it up.  I've shaken hands with the owners who are both extremely personable, professional and humble.  [/fanboy off]
> 
> http://www.forged.com/collections/the-legend



I just ordered the black one. I will wear it proudly as it's the least I can do to to honor his memory.


----------



## CDG (Aug 17, 2014)

Got my shirt in while I was TDY.  It's a great shirt and I'm hoping it sparks some conversation and more people buying it to support the Kyle family.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 17, 2014)

$1,005,624 raised!!  BAM!

http://www.forged.com/collections/the-legend


----------



## JHD (Aug 17, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> $1,005,624 raised!!  BAM!
> 
> http://www.forged.com/collections/the-legend



That is so awesome.


----------



## CDG (Aug 17, 2014)

Fuck you Ventura.


----------



## pardus (Aug 17, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> $1,005,624 raised!!  BAM!
> 
> http://www.forged.com/collections/the-legend



I just posted this on ventura's facebook page. I hope that cunt dies horribly.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 3, 2014)

I got my "LEGEND" T shirt!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 4, 2014)

Mayhaps it ain't over?

http://www.startribune.com/nation/274011351.html

ST. PAUL, Minn. — The widow of "American Sniper" author Chris Kyle has asked a judge to set aside a jury's verdict in favor of former Minnesota Gov. Jesse Ventura or to order a new trial.

In filings Thursday, Taya Kyle's attorneys say the applicable laws and the trial evidence don't support the jury's award of $1.8 million for defamation and unjust enrichment.

Former Navy SEAL Chris Kyle wrote that he decked Ventura at a bar in 2006 after Ventura made offensive comments about SEALs. Ventura says the confrontation never happened.

Kyle's considered the deadliest sniper in U.S. military history. He was killed in Texas last year.

Taya Kyle's attorneys say Ventura didn't meet his burden of proving the story was false, and that Kyle knew it was false or probably false


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2014)

Interesting...


----------



## AWP (Sep 4, 2014)

Why the sudden change of heart or was this the plan all along?


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2014)

Jesse did say this was all out of pocket for him. Maybe Tara intends to bleed the prick dry. That would be nice.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 5, 2014)

This is why dueling should never have been struck from the books.  I'd pay good coin to see Kyle's wife nail Venture in the center mass with a .48 ball at 10 paces.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 5, 2014)

Will there be more tshirts?  Im in!


----------



## xGenoSiide (Sep 5, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> This is why dueling should never have been struck from the books.  I'd pay good coin to see Kyle's wife nail Venture in the center mass with a .48 ball at 10 paces.


 
I'd go so far as to say I would rent a bus to transport people there to watch such a spectacle.


----------



## CDG (Sep 5, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> http://www.startribune.com/nation/274011351.html


 
I'm getting "Page Not Found", so here's another article that covers the retrial request:
http://www.twincities.com/localnews...ntura-case-sniper-authors-widow-seeks-retrial


----------



## Centermass (Sep 5, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> This is why dueling should never have been struck from the books.  I'd pay good coin to see Kyle's wife nail Venture in the* center mass* with a .48 ball at 10 paces.



Watch it buster.......:die:


----------



## pardus (Sep 5, 2014)

Centermass said:


> Watch it buster.......:die:



Admit it, you love getting hit with a ball.


----------



## JHD (Sep 7, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Why the sudden change of heart or was this the plan all along?



It might not have been her plan, but if it were me, I would have planned it that way.  Give him just enough time to think he is in the clear and can celebrate his victory, then BAM!  Pull the rug out.  I am guessing if there is another trial, more witnesses will come out of the woodwork too, and hopefully this time, a change of venue will be granted.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 24, 2014)

<<<<UPDATE>>>>>

http://www.startribune.com/local/276848121.html

_Two months after former Gov. Jesse Ventura scored a decisive victory in his defamation lawsuit against the estate of the late Chris Kyle, the war of words continues.  Lawyers for the estate have mounted an elaborate 41-page case for tossing the July verdict, faulting U.S. District Judge Richard Kyle for numerous rulings as well as challenging the jury’s decision, which the defense claims flies in the face of evidence that no defamation took place. The estate argues there is no legal basis for the $1.8 million award to Ventura, and in particular, the $1.3 million for unjust enrichment.  Ventura’s attorneys had contended that a major portion of the sales of Chris Kyle’s bestselling autobiography, “America Sniper,” were due to the publicity the book got after Kyle revealed that a man he identified as “Scruff Face” was Ventura. Kyle claimed in the book that he punched Ventura after Ventura made disparaging remarks about the United States and Navy SEALs. Ventura said it was a fabrication. The jury sided with him and against the estate, overseen by Chris Kyle’s widow, Taya Kyle.  Judge Kyle will almost certainly reject the estate’s claims, and an appeal to the U.S. Eighth Circuit of Appeals is expected.  The estate also wants the $46,203.01 that Ventura’s attorneys are asking in legal costs reduced by $8,494.64. Among the bills the estate objects to are four days of expenses for Ventura’s son, Tyrel, plus $120 in Delta Air Lines baggage fees (two bags each way). Tyrel flew in from Washington, D.C., and testified on behalf of his father.  “There is no reason associated with the trial that Tyrel Ventura needed to extend his trip for two days after he testified, especially considering that those two days were Saturday and Sunday,” estate attorney John Borger wrote.  David B. Olsen, Ventura’s attorney, counters that it was unclear which days his witnesses, including Tyrel, would testify and a four-day window is reasonable. Jesse Ventura, as the prevailing party “is entitled to recover all of his costs,” Olsen wrote.   _


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 24, 2014)

I'd recover the cost of airfare just to be a fucking bitch about things.    God I hope that the estate is able to get at least the expenses re-heard.


----------



## A3nema (Sep 29, 2014)

Who are you going to trust?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 7, 2014)

Not completely related to Jesse - but an update on the appeal and a pretty detailed look at what is currently happening with the business he (Chris Kyle) had before his passing.

http://www.thedeal.com/content/restructuring/a-snipers-widow-fights-for-his-legacy.php


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 7, 2014)

Observations:

One:  Routh is still alive?

Two:  Just a sad state of affairs all the way around.  There will be no winners.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 16, 2014)

**UPDATE**

Anyone else not see this coming? 

Former Minnesota Gov. Jesse Ventura is now suing the publisher of the book that a federal jury said defamed him. Ventura was awarded $1.8 million in a lawsuit that alleged "American Sniper" author Chris Kyle made up claims in his book about punching Ventura after he made offensive comments about Navy SEALS at a California bar in 2006. Ventura says it never happened. Both men are former SEALs. Kyle died last year.

Link to Mr. Sue Happy's Mo Money Grab


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Centermass said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> Anyone else not see this coming?
> 
> ...



Just my take, but it seems the Ex. Gov, is hurting, rather than helping, his image with this court action. Feels rather insensitive, and greedy.


----------



## pardus (Dec 16, 2014)

I sincerely hope this cunt dies in a fucking fire!


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 16, 2014)

What a POS.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 30, 2014)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...d-likely-never-say-in-front-of-any-navy-seal/

Who wants to help find this guy and kick his ass?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 18, 2015)

Interview with Ventura - I read this a while ago but could not find the link until today. (it was part of the interview link I posted in the Chris Kyle thread)  Jesse lays out his "poor me, I'm a victim" case...
http://www.mensjournal.com/magazine/the-body-slammed-20141230


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 18, 2015)

SOTGWarrior said:


> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...d-likely-never-say-in-front-of-any-navy-seal/
> 
> Who wants to help find this guy and kick his ass?



If only bro.../


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 14, 2015)

This ain't over yet...seems some muckety-mucks in the field of law were not amused by the verdict and believe the judge erred in jury instructions...

http://www.startribune.com/local/295840501.html

_Heavy hitters in U.S. media joined prominent First Amendment scholars to file two amicus briefs challenging last summer’s jury verdict that favored former Minnesota Gov. Jesse Ventura in his defamation trial in St. Paul.
The friend-of-the-court media brief, filed with the 8th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals, characterizes the $1.3 million jury award to Ventura as unprecedented, with no basis in common law.
The scholars’ filing faults U.S. District Judge Richard Kyle’s instructions to the jury.
The briefs support Taya Kyle, widow of Chris Kyle, author of the bestselling memoir “American Sniper.”_


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 24, 2015)

http://www.salon.com/2015/02/04/thi...m_medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_393210

We are all entitled to our own opinion. I can't say I agree with the author or Garrett, but to each their own. Garrett has earned his right to that opinion.


----------



## pardus (Apr 24, 2015)

NavyBuyer said:


> http://www.salon.com/2015/02/04/thi...m_medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_393210
> 
> We are all entitled to our own opinion. I can't say I agree with the author or Garrett, but to each their own. Garrett has earned his right to that opinion.



From the little I read before I had to turn away, I'd say Garrett is a moron, and the author just another typical liberal, ignorant journalist. 



> “You feel like there is this debt that you build for every life that you take,” Garett tells me. “You feel like you owe the world something because you left it without this other person that could have done something amazing. I think about all of these soldiers coming out of the U.S. military and helping them get jobs and education and hearing about what they aspire to do and be in the world. And I wonder about all of the Iraqis, Syrians and others that we killed in that country and what they aspired to be.”



Really dickhead? Bin Laden and al-Zarqawi were destined to "have done something amazing"?
STFU! 



> In addition to the outright lies (weapons of mass destruction,



Well dickhead, we KNOW there were WMD's there, *we found them* in case you didn't know.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 24, 2015)

Salon of all rags....figures. 



> Garett wonders about the mothers of those we killed in Iraq. What aspirations were dashed when an occupying force killed their children, for whom they invested so much of their lives?



The more I see, the more this reads like and is beginning to resemble Jesse Macbeth, all over again.

IVAW......member of the same club.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 24, 2015)

I didn't read much. 
What unit was he in?


----------



## Centermass (Apr 24, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> I didn't read much.
> What unit was he in?



His Bio from salon.com: 

Garett Reppenhagen served as a Cavalry Scout Sniper with the 1st Infantry Division in the US Army and deployed on a peacekeeping mission in Kosovo and a combat tour in the Diyala Province, Iraq in 2004. Garett works as a Regional Director for Vet Voice Foundation and is a veterans advocate and social justice organizer.

http://www.salon.com/writer/garett_reppenhagen/

Here's some additional from this John Kerry protege: 

http://www.ivaw.org/blog/why


As for Jesse, he never made it passed Basic and wound up debunked and outed as the POS poser shitbag he was, after being paraded by the IVAW, as their poster child.


----------



## AWP (Apr 25, 2015)

If Garrett is so torn up by his actions and the Iraqis, Syrians, etc. that he killed, then what he done to repair that damage? It is easy to sit back and say "Woe is me, I'm a bad person" but has he put his money or life where his paid piece for Salon is? He's so torn up, but how many hours has he volunteered over there, helping the widows and orphans he created?

Hmm...

http://www.ivaw.org/garett-reppenhagen

Looks like zero. Added bonus: Cav Scout and did the guy have his B4 identifier? If you Google _NATO "International Interdiction Training" _all of the links point to....Garrett. This school is so awesome and so secret it doesn't appear anywhere on the Web?

Just another guy who should be charged with 1st Degree Oxygen Theft,


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 25, 2015)

That wouldn't be SOTIC would it?


----------



## pardus (Apr 25, 2015)

NavyBuyer said:


> That wouldn't be SOTIC would it?



I highly doubt that.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 25, 2015)

SOTIC is a different beast.

I've never heard of this super secret school.  Anyone else?


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 25, 2015)

I figured as much, but wasn't sure. Thanks.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 25, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> If Garrett is so torn up by his actions and the Iraqis, Syrians, etc. that he killed, then what he done to repair that damage? It is easy to sit back and say "Woe is me, I'm a bad person" but has he put his money or life where his paid piece for Salon is? He's so torn up, but how many hours has he volunteered over there, helping the widows and orphans he created?
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> ...


Cav Scout, almost infantry.
Almost infantry is almost Airborne.
Almost Airborne is almost Airborne Ranger.

Fucking loser.


----------



## pardus (Apr 25, 2015)

I'd like to know if he graduated from Sniper school, or was he just handed a Sniper/DM rifle and told to go for it.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 25, 2015)

pardus said:


> I'd like to know if he graduated from Sniper school, or was he just handed a Sniper/DMR rifle and told to go for it.


My guess is the latter (if he actually was a DM)


----------



## x SF med (Apr 26, 2015)

fucker needs to burn in hell, IMOO...


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 27, 2015)

x SF med said:


> fucker needs to burn in hell, IMOO...



Who?


----------



## x SF med (Apr 27, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Who?



take your pick.... Jesse... or.... Garrett...  both maybe.


----------



## RetPara (Apr 29, 2015)

SOFREP podcast had a interview with Ventura.   http://sofrep.com/radio/

It's available from ITunes or SoundCloud.   (WTF is Sound Cloud and why haven't my kids told me about it?)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2015)

Top news corporations have enlisted prominent First Amendment attorneys in an attempt to overturn the $1.8 million verdict.

http://www.startribune.com/local/333959821.html


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 19, 2015)

Centermass said:


> ...
> 
> 
> As for Jesse, he never made it passed Basic and wound up debunked and outed as the POS poser shitbag he was, after being paraded by the IVAW, as their poster child.



Oh you mean this guy?  

I don't know why you're all picking on him, he looks totally legit to me.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 19, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Oh you mean this guy?
> 
> I don't know why you're all picking on him, he looks totally legit to me.
> 
> ...


Dose brows doe.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 19, 2015)

Garett Reppenhagen, and his cronies at IAVAW, have a sordid history of associating and promoting fakers and frauds.  ZERO credibility:

Lefty Hero “Rick Duncan” Exposed as Chronic Liar and Con Artist, Only Marks Surprised | Red Alerts


----------



## Centermass (Oct 20, 2015)

Well go figure......


----------



## pardus (Oct 21, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Top news corporations have enlisted prominent First Amendment attorneys in an attempt to overturn the $1.8 million verdict.
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/local/333959821.html



Fucking awesome!
Hound that POS. He'll have a hell of a fight on his hands now, I just hope no one takes on his case pro-bono so he'll have to pay out of pocket for this round.
Seriously, fuck this guy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 13, 2016)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

In a 2 to 1 decision, the appeals court threw out the $1.35 million awarded to Ventura for “unjust enrichment.” It ordered the district court to conduct a new trial on the $500,000 defamation judgment in favor of Ventura.

Court overturns verdict in Ventura defamation case


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> In a 2 to 1 decision, the appeals court threw out the $1.35 million awarded to Ventura for “unjust enrichment.” It ordered the district court to conduct a new trial on the $500,000 defamation judgment in favor of Ventura.
> 
> Court overturns verdict in Ventura defamation case



It is good to hear some good news come out of a court decision. I really like their ruling to take anothe look at the defamation decision too, I was not expecting that. On this day, there was a shining moment on common sense glimmering in the dark void known as political correctness. Have a very common sense day, JV;  there may even be yet another one ahead .


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2016)

Jesse is appealing to the Supreme Court.  I cannot imagine a scenario where they take the case, but it seem like over the past years I've seen lots of thinks happen that "I could not imagine" happening, so who knows.  

What I hate about this, is that with Kyle dead, Jesse has been on a one man campaign to discredit Kyle and make himself a martyr.   

Living in Minnesota I have never been a fan of Jesse, but take a moment to watch the video interview attached within the link below.  He really has flipped -

Ventura says he'll ask the Supreme Court to hear his defamation case, seek a new trial


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 11, 2016)

That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 11, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...He really has flipped...



'roids have taken their toll on his brain.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Jesse is appealing to the Supreme Court.  I cannot imagine a scenario where they take the case, but it seem like over the past years I've seen lots of thinks happen that "I could not imagine" happening, so who knows.
> 
> What I hate about this, is that with Kyle dead, Jesse has been on a one man campaign to discredit Kyle and make himself a martyr.
> 
> ...



Aside from a speeding ticket when I was 16, I've never had to appear in court for anything. My son has been there more than once, and that was before his divorce. From my limited experience, I have come to respect a basic rule. No mater what court, no matter the reason, no matter right or wrong, all things decided in court are as predictable as a coin flip:wall:.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 9, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Jesse is appealing to the Supreme Court.  I cannot imagine a scenario where they take the case, but it seem like over the past years I've seen lots of thinks happen that "I could not imagine" happening, so who knows.
> 
> What I hate about this, is that with Kyle dead, Jesse has been on a one man campaign to discredit Kyle and make himself a martyr.
> 
> ...



Fuck you Jesse.

Jesse Ventura Loses Appeal To Reinstate $1.8M Verdict Against "American Sniper" Chris Kyle's Estate


----------



## Dame (Jan 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Fuck you Jesse.
> 
> Jesse Ventura Loses Appeal To Reinstate $1.8M Verdict Against "American Sniper" Chris Kyle's Estate



*YES!!!*
Eat shit and die, Ventura! I will never forgive that man for suing a widow for the whatever her husband left her to live on. Yes, other situations and circumstances have been revealed in the mean time, but taking that step in the first place should have made his damn dick fall off.

ETA: No, I am not going to be reasonable about this. Yes, I am biased for many personal reasons. Rest in peace, Chris.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 10, 2017)

Dame said:


> es, other situations and circumstances have been revealed in the mean time,



Living in Minnesota, I followed that case closely from the onset.  Kyle died after the suit had been established; Jesse had the opportunity to show a rare moment of class and kill the suit.  He could have said, "I maintain Kyle made this shit up, but I'll be damned if I am going to drag the man's widow through this mess."

Had he done that, I genuinely believe that he would still be welcome at the SEAL reunions he held so dear, and would not be considered PNG as it is my understanding he currently is.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 10, 2017)

Dame said:


> *YES!!!*
> Eat shit and die, Ventura! I will never forgive that man for suing a widow for the whatever her husband left her to live on. Yes, other situations and circumstances have been revealed in the mean time, but taking that step in the first place should have made his damn dick fall off.
> 
> ETA: No, I am not going to be reasonable about this. Yes, I am biased for many personal reasons. Rest in peace, Chris.



I think you're perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 10, 2017)

[Q


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Living in Minnesota, I followed that case closely from the onset.  Kyle died after the suit had been established; Jesse had the opportunity to show a rare moment of class and kill the suit.  He could have said, "I maintain Kyle made this shit up, but I'll be damned if I am going to drag the man's widow through this mess."
> 
> Had he done that, I genuinely believe that he would still be welcome at the SEAL reunions he held so dear, and would not be considered PNG as it is my understanding he currently is.


Let's not forget he wasn't a SEAL... he was a UDT guy.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 11, 2017)

He's a cunt no matter what he was.


----------



## pardus (Jan 12, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Let's not forget he wasn't a SEAL... he was a UDT guy.



I believe he actually was a SEAL (reserves IIRC) as well as a UDT guy.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 12, 2017)

Either way he's an embarrassment to the NSW community and the military generally.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 13, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Let's not forget he wasn't a SEAL... he was a UDT guy.



Man I agree with the "this dude is a cock fag" aspect. But UDT, is one and the same as a SEAL. I'm not saying he was this or that, but dude is team guy, regardless my opinion of such, he put in the work and has earned his title as a frog man. His stupidity post service sucks, and I'm glad they PNG'ed his ass. But I think it's fucked up to draw comparison between a UDT/SEAL based on this dumbass. I doubt many of the UDT guys (WW2, Korea, Vietnam), who paved the way for the SEAL teams would appreciate being told they are not one in the same, just because of this turd.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 13, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Man I agree with the "this dude is a cock fag" aspect. But UDT, is one and the same as a SEAL. I'm not saying he was this or that, but dude is team guy, regardless my opinion of such, he put in the work and has earned his title as a frog man. His stupidity post service sucks, and I'm glad they PNG'ed his ass. But I think it's fucked up to draw comparison between a UDT/SEAL based on this dumbass. I doubt many of the UDT guys (WW2, Korea, Vietnam), who paved the way for the SEAL teams would appreciate being told they are not one in the same, just because of this turd.


In that era, during and I immediately post Vietnam, they were not exactly the same.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 13, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> In that era, during and I immediately post Vietnam, they were not exactly the same.



IIRC UDT and SEALs occupied separate barracks (quonset huts) and unit areas at Little Creek...I used to run by them every morning. This was '73 or so.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 13, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> In that era, during and I immediately post Vietnam, they were not exactly the same.




The Truth About Jesse Ventura's Navy SEAL Status | SOFREP













These three well known SEAL's seem to disagree with you.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 13, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> In that era, during and I immediately post Vietnam, they were not exactly the same.



I believe they were the same in that they all went through BUDS.  After that, not the same.  Apparently there was quite a bit of acrimony between the two groups.

Regardless, Ventura well deserved the PNG'ing he got.....


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 13, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> The Truth About Jesse Ventura's Navy SEAL Status | SOFREP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you are misinterpreting what I mean. SEALs and UDT's had a very different mission, particularly while deployed. He went through BuD/S and was a UDT guy. The follow on training and stuff was different. I am pretty sure they even had a different Trident.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 13, 2017)

Both equally elite, both NSW, the missions _were_ different. @TLDR20 is correct as it applies to the Vietnam-era. It wasn't until 1983, _*after additional SEAL training*_, that UDTs were re-designated as SEAL Teams or Swimmer Deliver Vehicle Teams (SDVTs). SDVTs have since been re-designated _SEAL _Delivery Vehicle Teams. But when I was at Little Creek, UDT and SEALs were two different peas in the same pod...both equally badass motherfuckers but with different training and mission profiles.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 13, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I think you are misinterpreting what I mean. SEALs and UDT's had a very different mission, particularly while deployed. He went through BuD/S and was a UDT guy. The follow on training and stuff was different. I am pretty sure they even had a different Trident.



The Special Warfare Insignia was established in 1970.  The Underwater Demolition Badge was declared obsolete in 1975.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2017)

This dillweed refuses to go away....

Former Minnesota Gov. Jesse Ventura has a new gig — on Russian television


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 7, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This dillweed refuses to go away....
> 
> Former Minnesota Gov. Jesse Ventura has a new gig — on Russian television



What one man's sometime great notion is may be another man's reason to chew through his ulnar and radial. But that's me. And I don't chew but on others.

Promise.


----------

